# [TWRP][Root][Guide] Lenovo P8 (TB-8703F and TB-8703X)



## danj88 (Oct 16, 2017)

I found this version of TWRP on the official Chinese Lenovo forum (original thread). The Lenovo P8 was originally released in the Chinese market, but there is now a version with an English stock ROM and full Play Store access being sold online.

The instructions I have written also work for the 4G model (TB-8703X) but you will be using a different version of TWRP (see below). 

*Notes:*
This method installs TWRP and SuperSU without unlocking the bootloader. As such, there are some risks involved. Pay special attention to the steps labeled ''*IMPORTANT*'' to prevent a bootloop from occurring. 

*Necessary files:*
QPST flash tool (use the latest version): https://androidmtk.com/download-qpst-flash-tool
Qualcomm USB driver : https://androiddatahost.com/nbyn6
TWRP:
- If you have the WiFi TB-8703*F* model, use TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703*F*)-CN-wzsx150-QPST.7z: http://www.mediafire.com/file/s6wpp3eic9gvp2y/TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150-QPST.7z
- If you have the  4G TB-8703*X* model, use TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST.7z: http://www.mediafire.com/file/o3qoa4hws0t7g16/TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST.7z

*Instructions:*
1) Install QPST and the Qualcomm USB driver from the above links. Also extract the TWRP archive specific to your model number
2) Run QFIL (part of the QPST package), and *select the build type ''Flat Build''*
3) Next to ''Select Programmer'' click ''browse'' and select *prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn* (located in your TWRP folder)
4) Next to ''Select Build'' click ''Load XML'' and select *rawprogram0.xml* and then select *patch0.xml* (both located in your TWRP folder)
5) Turn your device off. Then, press and hold the *volume up* button and connect your device to your PC via the USB cable
6) QFIL should detect your device in 9008 mode (''*Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008*'' will appear at the top)
7) Click the blue ''Download'' button
8) *IMPORTANT* - once it has finished downloading, disconnect the device and enter TWRP by *holding the volume up and power button together* (it should vibrate just before loading into TWRP) 
9) You will notice that TWRP is in Chinese, but we will now change the language to English. Slide the slider at the bottom all the way to the right, and click the grey button that is second to last in the right column (see here). Then, click the white globle icon at the top right (see here), and set the language to English (see here)
10) *IMPORTANT* - Press ''*Advanced*'' and then ''*RM Forceencrypt*''. Swipe to confirm. Now reboot into system (*do not install SuperSU just yet*).
11) Once it successfully boots into Android, power down the device again and enter TWRP (hold volume up + power button together)
12) Press ''*Advanced*'' and then ''*Install SU*'. Swipe to install.
13) *IMPORTANT* - after SU successfully installs, go back to the main menu, click ''*Advanced*'' and then ''*RM Forceencrypt*''. Swipe to confirm.
14) Reboot into system and your device should now be rooted

*Findings:*
_I encountered a small issue with AdAway not loading initially. This was easily fixed by going into the SuperSU app and changing the setting ''*Default access*'' to ''*grant*''. After you successfully load AdAway and see the ''grant permissions'' popup, you can revert the setting back to ''*Prompt*'' in SuperSU_. 

----------
Stock ROM for TB-8703F, should you wish to revert back to the original recovery: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74131339&postcount=16  (credit to @daitalos)
-----------

Special thanks to @wzsx150 and the *L.R Team* for creating this version of TWRP.


----------



## Cascamoferizo (Oct 18, 2017)

*Error step 7*

Thank you for your work.

Error in step 7) Click the blue "Download" button.

'misc.bin' not found.

18:10:09: INFO: FH_LOADER WAS CALLED EXACTLY LIKE THIS
************************************************
C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\fh_loader.exe --port=\\.\COM3 --sendxml=rawprogram0.xml --search_path=E:\Descargas\topo\Twrp --noprompt --showpercentagecomplete --zlpawarehost=1 --memoryname=emmc 
************************************************

18:10:09: DEBUG: Binary build date: Oct 31 2016 @ 22:51:02

18:10:09: DEBUG: Build Version: 16.10.31.22.51.02

18:10:09: INFO: Current working dir (cwd): C:\Users\TARS\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_3\
18:10:09: INFO: Showing network mappings to allow debugging
18:10:09: DEBUG: Se registrar*n las nuevas conexiones.

18:10:09: DEBUG: 

18:10:09: DEBUG: No hay entradas en la lista.

18:10:09: DEBUG: 

18:10:09: INFO: 



18:10:09: INFO: Trying to store 'rawprogram0.xml' in string table
18:10:09: DEBUG: ==================================================================================
18:10:09: DEBUG: ==================================================================================
18:10:09: INFO: Looking for file 'rawprogram0.xml'
18:10:09: DEBUG: 1. Calling stat(E:\Descargas\topo\Twrp\rawprogram0.xml')
18:10:09: DEBUG: 2. Calling fopen('E:\Descargas\topo\Twrp\rawprogram0.xml') with AccessMode='rb'
18:10:09: DEBUG: Trying get filesize, calling fseek()
18:10:09: DEBUG: Found 'E:\Descargas\topo\Twrp\rawprogram0.xml' (671 bytes)
18:10:09: DEBUG: 2. Calling fopen('E:\Descargas\topo\Twrp\rawprogram0.xml') with AccessMode='r'
18:10:09: DEBUG: Trying get filesize, calling fseek()
18:10:09: DEBUG: User set ZLPAWAREHOST to 1

18:10:09: INFO: User wants to talk to port '\\.\COM3'
18:10:09: DEBUG: port_fd=0xCC

18:10:09: INFO: Took       0.01600000 seconds to open port
18:10:09: INFO: Sorting TAGS to ensure order is <configure>,<erase>, others, <patch>,<power>
18:10:09: INFO: If  you don't want this, use --dontsorttags

18:10:09: DEBUG: ==================================================================================
18:10:09: DEBUG: ==================================================================================
18:10:09: INFO: Looking for file 'recovery-TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150.img'
18:10:09: DEBUG: 1. Calling stat(E:\Descargas\topo\Twrp\recovery-TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150.img')
18:10:09: DEBUG: 2. Calling fopen('E:\Descargas\topo\Twrp\recovery-TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150.img') with AccessMode='rb'
18:10:09: DEBUG: Trying get filesize, calling fseek()
18:10:09: DEBUG: Found 'E:\Descargas\topo\Twrp\recovery-TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150.img' (31382828 bytes)
18:10:09: DEBUG: 2. Calling fopen('E:\Descargas\topo\Twrp\recovery-TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150.img') with AccessMode='rb'
18:10:09: DEBUG: Trying get filesize, calling fseek()
18:10:09: DEBUG: ==================================================================================
18:10:09: DEBUG: ==================================================================================
18:10:09: INFO: Looking for file 'misc.bin'
18:10:09: DEBUG: 1. Calling stat(E:\Descargas\topo\Twrp\misc.bin')
18:10:09: DEBUG: 2. Calling stat(misc.bin')


	                         (_)            
	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
	                                   __/ |
	                                  |___/ 


18:10:09: WARNING: find_file:7638 Couldn't find the file 'misc.bin', returning NULL


	 _____                    
	|  ___|                   
	| |__ _ __ _ __ ___  _ __ 
	|  __| '__| '__/ _ \| '__|
	| |__| |  | | | (_) | |   
	\____/_|  |_|  \___/|_|  


18:10:09: {ERROR: handleProgram:8405 'misc.bin' not found. You could possibly try --notfiles=misc.bin,OtherFileToSkip.bin (note, exiting since you specified --noprompt)

S

----------
Sorry, the file 'misc.bin' is a system file (hidden) that had not decompressed.
Now everything is correct.

Thank you very much.


----------



## gamicizia (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi,
thank you for your work. 
What rom can i install on my lenovo TB-8703F tablet? Lineage 15 is compatible? where i can download it?


----------



## wantagewill (Oct 21, 2017)

*Excellent*

Excellent work. Thank you very much for doing this & doing it so well & making everything very clear. I have been trawling the Russian forums trying to work out how to root for the last 2 days. You have just made a great little tablet even better. Thank you.
Best, Will


----------



## evilhomura89 (Oct 22, 2017)

Any possibility of installing Magisk instead of SuperSU?


----------



## elros90 (Oct 22, 2017)

Ok, two potentially stupid questions: Am I going to receive ota after rooting the device? Is there any custom rom?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## ArtistsTech (Oct 24, 2017)

*Tested. [Worked]*

Tested and working!  Thank-you!

I only ran into a small hiccup which was the driver was unsigned and wouldn't install when I connected my device.  I used method #1 mentioned (replace @ signs with . ) [email protected]@com/167723/how-to-disable-driver-signature-verification-on-64-bit-windows-8.1-so-that-you-can-install-unsigned-drivers/ and reconnected my device and it worked.


----------



## daitalos (Oct 24, 2017)

elros90 said:


> Ok, two potentially stupid questions: Am I going to receive ota after rooting the device? Is there any custom rom?
> Thanks for your help!

Click to collapse



Of course not,you will not get updates,except if you turn to stock rom again..
 (Lenovo P8 will not get update Nougat, only security update perhaps)
      sry for english


----------



## gamicizia (Oct 25, 2017)

somebody could tell me which custom rom is compatible with TB8703F tablet. I would like to install at least android nougat or oreo on this tablet. Thank you


----------



## daitalos (Oct 25, 2017)

gamicizia said:


> somebody could tell me which custom rom is compatible with TB8703F tablet. I would like to install at least android nougat or oreo on this tablet. Thank you

Click to collapse



you have humor ... 
there is no custom rom for this device 
there will be no nougat update on this device from Lenovo, or other custom rom...
perhaps,only some security update on marshmallow ofcourse..


----------



## dot64 (Oct 26, 2017)

Is unlocking the bootloader impossible on this model or is it just a matter of time until a way is found?


----------



## daitalos (Oct 27, 2017)

dot64 said:


> Is unlocking the bootloader impossible on this model or is it just a matter of time until a way is found?

Click to collapse



Yes right.,.bootloader does not unlock yet in 8703F
maybe with some update,Lenovo be fix it.(?)
 This is a big fault from Lenovo !!   (In 8703X bootloader can be unlock with >  fastboot oem unlock-go )
   sry for english


----------



## PremiumMediocre (Nov 3, 2017)

This is probably a stupid question, but is possible to encrypt the device somehow? In settings it still says encrypted, but it's not as far as I can see. I've installed magisk with your instructions.


----------



## daitalos (Nov 5, 2017)

*Lenovo P8 - After Rooting - improvements*

After Rooting device we can few things (no custom roms there,no developing)...
for example, we can open MultiWindow, themes,emoji changer(android O) & some build.prop tweaks (for the better operation of the device)
_How to Enable Multi-Window : open buildprop line & change the value of build type from user to userdebug & Reboot device...      (In developer options will see a new choise : Multi-window mode) ≥ see the second screenshot..
  __Enable multiwindow mode with two ways: using an app from playstore very easy,(build.prop editor,Root Essentials etc) or using adb & pc :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-enable-multi-window-mode-android-t3121483 


_ build prop tweaks_ [ Make sure that you take a complete backup of your rom using twrp ! ] & backup your currently  buildprop settings....

ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1   (Force launcher into memory)
ro.media.enc.jpeg.quality=100    (for JPEGs higher quality)
media.stagefright.enable-player=true           (*)
media.stagefright.enable-meta=true              (*)
media.stagefright.enable-scan=true                (*)
media.stagefright.enable-http=true                (*)
media.stagefright.enable-rtsp=true                 (*)
media.stagefright.enable-record=false            (*)
ro.config.hw_fast_dormancy=1    (Better signal)
ro.config.hw_quickpoweron=true   (Faster boot)
debug.performance.tuning=1    (Increases touch responsiveness)
ro.config.nocheckin=1      (this disables sending of usage data)
debug.sf.nobootanimation=1    (this disables boot animation for faster boot time but maybe has a risk sometimes)
 (*) = less video buffering on streaming services & videos streaming faster 

 (build.prop tweaks for battery life - reduced battery consumption)
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180 (This conserves battery life but may come with side effects  as wifi  points not showing up as fast)
pm.sleep_mode=1
ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0
ro.mot.eri.losalert.delay = 1000

[for Better RAM management(& better work of Launcher), faster & better streaming videos, better signal, faster boot, tweaks for improved performance & disables sending of usage data(for example to Lenovo!)]

__ from Root Essentials buildprop, the backup is mandatory....From other app, (buildprop editor etc) we get backup the current buildprop settings before all this!! because  all these have a risks! (maybe bootloop)
  __ [ if you do not know how to bring back your device in stock,stay away! ] >  How to flash Stock Rom Lenovo P8 - 8703F(wifi) - Unbrick Via QFIL :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...w-to-flash-t3720621/post74870431#post74870431     ]

__Get the Android P media controls on any Android 4.0+ device:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-wait-android-p-volume-control-t3761774

_  https://www.xda-developers.com/android-p-screenshot-editor/
      (android P screenshot on any device)



            [ some useful tools after rooting ]

__Root Essentials :  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.superthomaslab.rootessentials&hl=en
__buildprop editor:  http://buildpropeditor.jrummyapps.com
__Kernel adiutor :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-kernel-adiutor-t2986129
__Layers manager : (Deprecated) : (only this works here)   https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lovejoy777.rroandlayersmanager
__Official MEGA RRO Layers Overlays Collection : https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/themes/0-themes-official-mega-rro-themes-t3011075

__Lenovo SNAPit Camera : https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-lenovo-snapit-camera-redmi-note-4-t3608065

__Android P Volume Slider: https://labs.xda-developers.com/store/app/com.bhanu.androidpvolumeslider

__Quick Reboot (Root) : https://m.downloadatoz.com/quick-reboot-root/phongit.quickreboot/quick-reboot-root,v1.6.5.html 
__Xposed : http://www.mediafire.com/file/155uhyyylydcy7c/xposed-v87-sdk23-arm64.zip       (flashable zip via twrp)
__Xposed  3.1.1  apk :  http://www.mediafire.com/file/qs8qxa6c1e84cc5/XposedInstaller_3.1.1.apk
 __Weather Widget :  http://www.mediafire.com/file/pzzr1s2xgjocfxl/CM_LockClock_.apk

_  https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/mie-a...-0-2-2-0613-0_v_00_1123-android-apk-download/

__Trimmer(fstrim) :  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fifthelement.trimmer&hl=en
__Stick mount(Root) :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/23-03-2014-stickmount-v3-01-t1400034
__Adaway :  https://labs.xda-developers.com/store/app/org.adaway
__DNS66 : (rooted & unrooted devices) : https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-dns66-source-host-ad-blocker-root-t3487497

__Privset :  https://www.xda-developers.com/modify-android-framework-values-privset/

(you can find more apps in xda labs :  https://labs.xda-developers.com  )

__Debloater V3.90 (for root & non root users,read OP before using it) :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/debloater-remove-carrier-bloat-t2998294
       (  you can see on youtube video :  https://youtu.be/Hg1lVSUiJKA    ) {kitkat + no Root needed}

__[ How to Remove Bloatware or any app Without Root? ] :      (easy way with debloater or via adb :  https://www.xda-developers.com/uninstall-carrier-oem-bloatware-without-root-access/      )

                  If you can using Nova launcher,is much better for your device!
 (Or use Rootless Pixel Launcher  3.x : https://github.com/amirzaidi/Launcher3/releases   )  -it does not need root

_Trebuchet LAOS launcher 15 (working with any android version equal or greater than Android 5.x. - Porting of the popular LineageOS 15 ROM's Trebuchet launcher) >
https://labs.xda-developers.com/store/app/com.lineageport.trebuchet

                        __  ( Substratum is not compatible) __
     (  I have no responsibility for what does anyone on his device! )

                         sry for english & Gl


----------



## overhole (Nov 10, 2017)

daitalos said:


> After Rooting device we can few things (no custom roms there)..
> for example, we can open MultiWindow, themes,emoji changer(android 0) & some build.prop tweaks (for the better operation of the device)
> _How to Enable Multi-Window : open buildprop line & change the value of build type from user to userdebug & Reboot device...      (In developer options will see a new choise : Multi-window mode) ≥ see the second screenshot.
> sry for english & gl

Click to collapse



Hi, mind telling which launcher is that? Also, did you find a way to get rid of that annoying "too many startup apps" notification?


----------



## TapaSte (Nov 10, 2017)

Try an hard reset. From a while I've no more experienced that annoying problem. 

Sent from Lenovo TB-8703F using Tapatalk


----------



## daitalos (Nov 10, 2017)

overhole said:


> Hi, mind telling which launcher is that? Also, did you find a way to get rid of that annoying "too many startup apps" notification?

Click to collapse



Nova launcher...
NO... these annoying notifications,  there is no way to stop (don't do it hard reset if your device are rooted,is very dangerous)
 this is a bug of system M6 and needs update from lenovo to be corrected...


----------



## miczl57 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello,
You have the password for stock rom archive ?
Thanx


----------



## daitalos (Nov 13, 2017)

miczl57 said:


> Hello,
> You have the password for stock rom archive ?
> Thanx

Click to collapse



I have written it :   lenovo-forums.ru
http://www.mediafire.com/file/nvdo3hq0r6mnoqs/TB-
8703F_S000031_170616_ROW_QPST.7z                    (latest S000031)

http://lenovo-forums.ru/topic/24317-tab3-a8-plus-proshivka-tb-8703f_s000031_170616_row_qpst/
   Only TB-8703F (wifi model!)


----------



## franktom (Nov 16, 2017)

work as expect,thanks


----------



## notrock (Nov 17, 2017)

Is there any way to make scrolling smoother?


----------



## TapaSte (Nov 18, 2017)

I've noticed any scrolling issue, until now. 

Inviato dal mio U FEEL PRIME utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## cedrik72 (Nov 24, 2017)

*No Port Avialable*

Hi, 
thanks for post ! it doesn't work for me.
QFIL always says : No Port Available 
I installed Qualcomm driver from the link but no way, QFIL wont see my device, bootloader mode or other mode the same...
Tried on 2 different computer (both on win10)
Any ida ???


----------



## daitalos (Nov 25, 2017)

cedrik72 said:


> Hi,
> thanks for post ! it doesn't work for me.
> QFIL always says : No Port Available
> I installed Qualcomm driver from the link but no way, QFIL wont see my device, bootloader mode or other mode the same...
> ...

Click to collapse



once your device is switched off,press and hold volume UP key and connect the device to the computer using usb cable..
leave the buttons & your device will vibrate & you will see the port
Read here :  https://androidmtk.com/use-qualcomm-flash-image-loader-qfil
(download & this usb drivers :  https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-cLs7AIeb37ckozVFFmUTRvOTg/view  )
    sry for english


----------



## deepraupe (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello, can I make Vulkan API work for this tablet Adreno 503 GPU is support for Vulkan but this tablet not supported because OS Android 6.0?
I make my Tablet root with this guide. thank you very much. Can you help me?
Sorry for english.


----------



## kusnadiqiu (Nov 28, 2017)

*Lenovo TB-8703F ROM*

Hi Guys, I need help

I figure out the way to root and already follow the TWRP and SU step, 
right now i want to install the ROM(i found a lot o ROM in several websites), but it said that the zip file is invalid when i try to install
sry for english

Please help

Thanks!


----------



## daitalos (Nov 28, 2017)

kusnadiqiu said:


> Hi Guys, I need help
> 
> I figure out the way to root and already follow the TWRP and SU step,
> right now i want to install the ROM(i found a lot o ROM in several websites), but it said that the zip file is invalid when i try to install
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## deepraupe (Nov 28, 2017)

For yesterday I try flashing firmware of lenovo tab 4 10 wifi on my tb-8507F, because of same snapdragon 625 and gpu to get android 7 with new drivers. I got a hardbrick on my device experimenting with qfil and mixing both firmwares into each other but was too much trouble for just to get android 7 and vulkan, so I give up today, disconnected the battery and reflashed stock Rom.


----------



## daitalos (Nov 28, 2017)

deepraupe said:


> For yesterday I try flashing firmware of lenovo tab 4 10 wifi on my tb-8507F, because of same snapdragon 625 and gpu to get android 7 with new drivers. I got a hardbrick on my device experimenting with qfil and mixing both firmwares into each other but was too much trouble for just to get android 7 and vulkan, so I give up today, disconnected the battery and reflashed stock Rom.

Click to collapse



unfortunately Lenovo does not give the kernel code,does not allow unlocking of the bootloader!!, no drivers there etc ...
 developing finished for this device 
  criminal policy from a company to users!


----------



## kusnadiqiu (Nov 28, 2017)

*Only for GooglePlay*

after root, I found out a lot of zip available in the internet, try to install it,
TB-8703F_USR_S000031_1706161646_Q1241_ROW.zip
TB-8703F_S000031_170616_ROW_QPST.7z
and many more
but none of them works, 

i just want to install google playstore, is there any way to do this?
i try to install the google play services, but none of them worked

Please assist, sry for english

Thanks




daitalos said:


> kusnadiqiu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, I need help
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## deepraupe (Nov 28, 2017)

daitalos said:


> unfortunately Lenovo does not give the kernel code,does not allow unlocking of the bootloader!!, no drivers there etc ...
> developing finished for this device
> criminal policy from a company to users!

Click to collapse



Yes it was okay for me to try out and experiment but I am no developer and only can use your manual and that's it maybe the Chinese will find out in a few years what to do as they did with the root.


----------



## daitalos (Nov 28, 2017)

kusnadiqiu said:


> after root, I found out a lot of zip available in the internet, try to install it,
> TB-8703F_USR_S000031_1706161646_Q1241_ROW.zip
> TB-8703F_S000031_170616_ROW_QPST.7z
> and many more
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## kusnadiqiu (Nov 29, 2017)

*Google Service*

Hi,

My device is Lenovo TB-8703F, i bought it in China, so it doesnt contain all the google stuffs,
So with the way below, i will be able to install all the Google stuffs？
Without Google, my tablet is just useless right now 
sry for English

Many Thanks!



daitalos said:


> kusnadiqiu said:
> 
> 
> > after root, I found out a lot of zip available in the internet, try to install it,
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## kusnadiqiu (Nov 29, 2017)

*Lenovo TB-8703F ROM Problem*

So，My friend(he helped me to root the tablet) said the problem was the ROW file :
TB-8703F_S000031_170616_ROW_QPST.7z or TB-8703F_USR_S000031_1706161646_Q1241_ROW
is not the exact firmware, he can't install it

And if we directly install the Google Play, the Google Play Service always stopped, until i uninstall it

I dont have any clue right now :crying:

Please assist





daitalos said:


> kusnadiqiu said:
> 
> 
> > after root, I found out a lot of zip available in the internet, try to install it,
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## daitalos (Nov 29, 2017)

kusnadiqiu said:


> So，My friend(he helped me to root the tablet) said the problem was the ROW file :
> TB-8703F_S000031_170616_ROW_QPST.7z or TB-8703F_USR_S000031_1706161646_Q1241_ROW
> is not the exact firmware, he can't install it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## deepraupe (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello, do you have false inputs on the Touchscreen while loading the battery? what can we do to fix it?


----------



## TapaSte (Nov 29, 2017)

No issues of such type, for what regard myself. 

Inviato dal mio U FEEL PRIME utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Guilherme1212 (Dec 4, 2017)

*??*

Hello, could you make me a video showing me how to do root in Lenovo TB3 8 tb-8703f please.


----------



## daitalos (Dec 4, 2017)

Guilherme1212 said:


> Hello, could you make me a video showing me how to do root in Lenovo TB3 8 tb-8703f please.

Click to collapse



Read OP , all that needed is there (just follow instructions step by step)
we are not tv directors      


---------- Post added at 19:46 ---------- Previous post was at 19:41 ----------




deepraupe said:


> Hello, do you have false inputs on the Touchscreen while loading the battery? what can we do to fix it?

Click to collapse



No, I have not such problem


----------



## kuzu115 (Dec 4, 2017)

Today I got my new tablet. I followed your instructions completely and now I have tablet with TWRP and Supersu installed!
THANK you very much!!


----------



## TapaSte (Dec 6, 2017)

And what have you gained doing so? 

Inviato dal mio U FEEL PRIME utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## cnmoro (Dec 7, 2017)

It works flawlessly.
Thanks a lot for the guide.


----------



## ArtistsTech (Dec 7, 2017)

*New OTA Update?*

I just received a notification for an OTA update TB-8703F_S000032_171024_ROW .  Is there a procedure to follow to update? Will I lose Root?  Can I get it back afterwards?  Thanks for your help


----------



## daitalos (Dec 8, 2017)

ArtistsTech said:


> I just received a notification for an OTA update TB-8703F_S000032_171024_ROW .  Is there a procedure to follow to update? Will I lose Root?  Can I get it back afterwards?  Thanks for your help

Click to collapse



you can not upgrade(OTA update)to a modified device !
(it will be wrong and it is dangerous for brick maybe)
__yes,if you flash the stock firmware you will lose root,but you can again rooted your device__
you must first return to factory rom, take the update,and after If you want root , you can follow the instructions in OP & rooted again your device...(of course you can get back the root)
__how to flash Stock Rom Lenovo P8 - 8703F(wifi) Via Qfil : 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621


----------



## ArtistsTech (Dec 9, 2017)

daitalos said:


> you can not upgrade(OTA update)to a modified device !
> (it will be wrong and it is dangerous for brick maybe)
> __yes,if you flash the stock firmware you will lose root,but you can again rooted your device__
> you must first return to factory rom, take the update,and after If you want root , you can follow the instructions in OP & rooted again your device...(of course you can get back the root)
> ...

Click to collapse




Great this is exactly the info I was looking for Thanks.


----------



## daitalos (Dec 9, 2017)

ArtistsTech said:


> Great this is exactly the info I was looking for Thanks.

Click to collapse



Ok i'm glad ...
after you rooted your device again,you can read post #14 in this thread
(No developing,no custom roms for this device, bootloader doesn't unlock for tb-8703f ,but we can do some things after the root)
     Gl


----------



## Qwerty17c (Dec 9, 2017)

daitalos said:


> Ok i'm glad ...
> after you rooted your device again,you can read post #14 in this thread
> (No developing,no custom roms for this device, bootloader doesn't unlock for tb-8703f ,but we can do some things after the root)
> Gl

Click to collapse



Is there any possibility to have an unlocked bootloader in the future in some way?


----------



## daitalos (Dec 9, 2017)

Qwerty17c said:


> Is there any possibility to have an unlocked bootloader in the future in some way?

Click to collapse



Of course...if Lenovo wants, everything is possible! (but I do not believe it)...
Maybe with some update to correct the situation...
 (first time I encounter such a bootloader!)


----------



## wbn1 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi. Is there any way to add NTFS/exFAT support to the tablet? I'm using a portable SSD through OTG and it will not read it unless I format it to FAT32.. Preferably w/o rooting.


----------



## Fabrz (Dec 11, 2017)

daitalos said:


> Of course...if Lenovo wants, everything is possible! (but I do not believe it)...
> Maybe with some update to correct the situation...
> (first time I encounter such a bootloader!)

Click to collapse



Did the last update change anything? Is the bootloader still locked? 

I checked the Lenovo official forum and the absence of Lenovo official support or answer is embarassing


----------



## daitalos (Dec 11, 2017)

Fabrz said:


> Did the last update change anything? Is the bootloader still locked?
> 
> I checked the Lenovo official forum and the absence of Lenovo official support or answer is embarassing

Click to collapse



unfortunately I no longer have the device and I do not know(but I do not believe it,Lenovo's behavior on this device is unacceptable...from the beginning!)


----------



## TapaSte (Dec 13, 2017)

it seems the update could improve battery life... 

Inviato dal mio U FEEL PRIME utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## deepraupe (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello do you know if the update includes drivers for VULKAN api support on Android 6?


----------



## obvious (Dec 14, 2017)

Lenovo P8 forum at https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/lenovo-p8

Get posting


----------



## geoslake (Dec 15, 2017)

Still getting the "too many app autostart" message in latest update..


----------



## daitalos (Dec 17, 2017)

guide how to flash stock rom - unbrick Lenovo P8  8703F  :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...w-to-flash-t3720621/post74870431#post74870431


----------



## nai28 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi there
2 hours ago i got OTA update for Lenovo p8
But after reboot
My tablet sruck in android starting preparing Google. 
I dont know whats it means and how to fix it

I hope you guys can give me advise to restore my tablet
Thanks


----------



## daitalos (Dec 17, 2017)

nai28 said:


> Hi there
> 2 hours ago i got OTA update for Lenovo p8
> But after reboot
> My tablet sruck in android starting preparing Google.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a known problem after ota update in this device , many users have the same problem 
here is how to restore Lenovo P8 :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...w-to-flash-t3720621/post74870431#post74870431            (go there & read carefully)                                                                                                                                                         
      _before use Qfil, you can try  wipe cache - wipe data factory reset from recovery , maybe your device starts (the data deleted)


----------



## nai28 (Dec 18, 2017)

daitalos said:


> It's a known problem after ota update in this device , many users have the same problem
> here is how to restore Lenovo P8 : https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...w-to-flash-t3720621/post74870431#post74870431 (go there & read carefully)
> _before use Qfil, you can try wipe cache - wipe data factory reset from recovery , maybe your device starts (the data deleted)

Click to collapse




Thanks man


----------



## wbn1 (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyone else having problems with Google's apps? Gmail doesn't load new email, when I pull to refresh the icon spins and stays that way until the screen powers off. It loads old emails however. Play Store freezes at 100% download and won't install apps.


----------



## daitalos (Dec 18, 2017)

[QUOTE = wbn1; 74885863] Όποιος άλλος έχει προβλήματα με τις εφαρμογές της Google; Το Gmail δεν φορτώνει νέα μηνύματα ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου, όταν τραβήξω για να ανανεώσω το γύρισμα εικονιδίων και παραμένει έτσι μέχρι να σβήσει η οθόνη. Ωστόσο, φορτώνει παλιά μηνύματα ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου. Το Play Store παγώνει σε λήψη 100% και δεν θα εγκαταστήσει εφαρμογές. [/ QUOTE]




ίσως μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε με το πιο πρόσφατο playstore (universal) εδώ: https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/google-play-store/google-play-store-8-5-39-release/       & reboot your device


(και ρυθμίσεις wifi δοκιμάστε αυτόματα / 5ghz / 2.4ghz ,   που λειτουργεί καλύτερα)


----------



## wbn1 (Dec 18, 2017)

I appreciate your answer. Universal PS app didn't change anything, I even cleared it's data and cache. I only now noticed that I can't also uninstall apps from the PS, it only displays "Uninstalling...". Sometimes if I Force stop the PS while it has an app at 100% the OS crashes and the tablet reboots. Also, switching the wifi's band didn't do it.


----------



## daitalos (Dec 18, 2017)

wbn1 said:


> I appreciate your answer. Universal PS app didn't change anything, I even cleared it's data and cache. I only now noticed that I can't also uninstall apps from the PS, it only displays "Uninstalling...". Sometimes if I Force stop the PS while it has an app at 100% the OS crashes and the tablet reboots. Also, switching the wifi's band didn't do it.

Click to collapse





yes,the restart problem is reported by many users (rather Lenovo is asleep..Lol) 
 (the update of playstore if you want you can to remove)
 perhaps resetting the device solves the problem (wipe cache-wipe data/factory reset via recovery -all data deleted!) nothing is sure ....
the device is very good but does not have the support it needs by Lenovo,unfortunately...


----------



## Diomorgan (Dec 18, 2017)

This tablet is a love-and-hate, it's powerful, great display and, as far as I can see, nice battery life, but installing magisk WAS a pain an the stock we had before has to get throught 3 slow updates (I hope your is the latest one). I used the adoptable sd card mode and it works well and with magisk I'm able to hide the root for streaming vids and home banking apps. The only problem, for me,  are the apps updates, it takes A LIFE to update. The lack of nougat and oreo is a shame, the hardware can handle them well. But as far I got an ota today I still hope, because a lot of chinese shop sell it on sale for $110 or so and it was even massively sold on amazon on black friday offers (very sad I already bought it for $125...), so maybe it was the chance for lenovo to keep supporting if we start to be a big community. Anyhow, I have magisk, so after all the backups, I'll try to apply ota... The worst thing that could happen is to restock, update and restore, not an hard work. Thank you for your traslation and links, you semplified the root process and avoid me to search with google trandalte again.thank you! ?

P. S. lease note that in Europe this tab cost like a full price with no ads amazon fire 8HD 2017 that is GARBAGE compared to this (I'm trying to sell mine, amazon don't want it back after 30 days even if I say it's damn slow and almost unusable, I can't even move apps to sd!!! ) and is still under 5.x android ?


----------



## wbn1 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hardware is very good indeed. The one bad thing which sometimes annoys me is the display's illumination lamps. Put a dark/black wallpaper and you'll see for yourselves. On the right side, close to the upper corner, is the worst spot.
On the software side, the OS feels like a bad port. I hope they unlock the bootloader soon.


----------



## Sonbd (Dec 19, 2017)

software is very good without bloatware & stock android like nexus (almost)
unfortunately bootloader doesn't unlock and updates are bad until now


----------



## TapaSte (Dec 19, 2017)

I continue to have short battery life due to an hungry android system. 

Sent from Lenovo TB-8703F using Tapatalk


----------



## wbn1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Speaking of software and bloatware. I explored the device abit with ES file explorer. I've found russian apps in Device/system/pre-install and some other wierd stuff in other folders. And for some reason the Kid's mode app has used 15% of the battery. It launches automatically even if you Force stop it.


----------



## daitalos (Dec 20, 2017)

wbn1 said:


> Speaking of software and bloatware. I explored the device abit with ES file explorer. I've found russian apps in Device/system/pre-install and some other wierd stuff in other folders. And for some reason the Kid's mode app has used 15% of the battery. It launches automatically even if you Force stop it.

Click to collapse



you can completely disable all applications you want , and without root. ( post #14 )
Or here :  https://www.xda-developers.com/uninstall-carrier-oem-bloatware-without-root-access/


----------



## wbn1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Debloater app doesn't work. From what I'm reading in that thread it looks like Google patched this. Or perhaps I missed something.
Delbloater shows this error for each app I try to disable.
Processing changes to: Error: java.lang.SecurityException: Neither user 2000 nor current process has android.permission.MANAGE_USERS.
I managed to uninstall Kid's mode and other stuff with adb.
adb shell
pm uninstall --user 0 com.wantjoin.childmodel.settings


----------



## robert980 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello,

a have a problem with step5:

In both cases (holding power and vol up or power and vol down) I can't connect with qfil.
Qualcomm drivers are installed (system is rebooted)

If I press vol up, a lenovo recovery menu starts.
If I press down, a fallen android man and the text fastboot appears.

Shouldn't there come a "download mode" or somethig like that?
My firmware is 171024_Q1241_ROW
What do I wrong?


----------



## daitalos (Dec 21, 2017)

a have a problem with step5:In both cases (holding power and vol up or power and vol down) I can't connect with qfil.
Qualcomm drivers are installed (system is rebooted)
If I press vol up, a lenovo recovery menu starts.
If I press down, a fallen android man and the text fastboot appears.
Shouldn't there come a "download mode" or somethig like that?
My firmware is 171024_Q1241_ROW
What do I wrong?[/QUOTE]

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621
Read Carefully all the steps is there for qfil qpst etc...Is the same(steps)for root or for flashing stock rom etc...


----------



## TapaSte (Dec 21, 2017)

daitalos said:


> you can completely disable all applications you want , and without root. ( post #14 )
> Or here :  https://www.xda-developers.com/uninstall-carrier-oem-bloatware-without-root-access/

Click to collapse



Have you successfully debloated such applications via adb? 

Sent from Lenovo TB-8703F using Tapatalk


----------



## daitalos (Dec 21, 2017)

TapaSte said:


> Have you successfully debloated such applications via adb?
> 
> Sent from Lenovo TB-8703F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



many times on different devices...but the best way for me (my opinion) is this 

1)Install Inspector app from playstore (Inpector,shows us the exact path of any app) > look screenshot 
2)Connect phone-pc (file transfer mode)
3)Open terminal command (or minimal adb & fastboot) & enter the following command , and hit enter ...

adb devices 
adb shell 

4) Now, for uninstall any app,just copy/paste the following command 

pm uninstall -k  --user 0 (path of application + enter)

this method do application uninstall only for the user..if we do a device reset, apps will reappear..we do not gain space,but the uninstalled apps doesn't works anymore,no data no ram no battery etc & we can get ota updates without problem...
   sry for english

(example: for uninstall hangouts) 
pm uninstall -k  -- user 0 com.google.android.talk  (+ enter)
   sry for english


----------



## TapaSte (Dec 21, 2017)

@daitalos among these "many different devices" is there P8 (tb-8703f) too? 

Sent from Lenovo TB-8703F using Tapatalk


----------



## daitalos (Dec 21, 2017)

TapaSte said:


> @daitalos among these "many different devices" is there P8 (tb-8703f) too?
> 
> Sent from Lenovo TB-8703F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I didn't try in Lenovo with debloated(I did with root & Root Essentials)..anyway, Lenovo has no bloatware,has a stock-clean rom ...
debloated may not work for each device
If you want to uninstall system apps without root, follow this way which I wrote above...Is the best way & you can get updates without problem normally...
(generally tb8703f has problem for developing,because bootloader doesn't unlock)
root eventually is useless here


----------



## nai28 (Dec 22, 2017)

daitalos said:


> It's a known problem after ota update in this device , many users have the same problem
> here is how to restore Lenovo P8 : https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...w-to-flash-t3720621/post74870431#post74870431 (go there & read carefully)
> _before use Qfil, you can try wipe cache - wipe data factory reset from recovery , maybe your device starts (the data deleted)

Click to collapse



Hi friend
Thanks for your solution

I face a Little obstacle here
I hope you can help me

My PC couldn't detect my lenovo p8
Maybe becouse i i didn't activate USB debuging before
And now i cant turn on usb debuging because i stuck in booting.

Plis help.


----------



## daitalos (Dec 22, 2017)

nai28 said:


> Hi friend
> Thanks for your solution
> I face a Little obstacle here
> I hope you can help me
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## robert980 (Dec 22, 2017)

hello daitalos

and first of all, thanks for your help!

I did try the suggested link. 
I worked out step by step.
Still not working.

Is it possible that lenovo fixed a security hole in my Firmware version ? 171024-Q1241 ROW, because like i already wrote in my upper text:
- if I hold vol up and power the original lenovo recovery menu gets startet
- if I hold down and power a android robot lies down and the label is fastboot

the device doen't get found in QFIL

Shouldn't there come a "download" mode, like in other android devices?
Which mode is correct? Recovery or fastboot?
The third possibility would be to press vol up+down+power, but than I only get into a testmode for different things like sensors.....

If the recovery mode is correct, what I don't think, what should be selected? Or nothing selecting, only stay there?
Options are:
-reboot system now
-reboot bootlader
-apply update from ADB
-apply update from SD card
-wipe data/factory reset
-wipe cache partition
-mount /system
-view recovery logs
-power off

Maybe it was a big mistake to update the device while getting it out of the box with the newest firmware which was shown by the device (if there is really a security hole fixed) 


Thanks for your help.

EDIT *****

only vol up - no power button
looks like that was my mistake  Shame on me 



daitalos said:


> a have a problem with step5:In both cases (holding power and vol up or power and vol down) I can't connect with qfil.
> Qualcomm drivers are installed (system is rebooted)
> If I press vol up, a lenovo recovery menu starts.
> If I press down, a fallen android man and the text fastboot appears.
> ...

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621
Read Carefully all the steps is there for qfil qpst etc...Is the same(steps)for root or for flashing stock rom etc...[/QUOTE]


----------



## daitalos (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks for your help.
EDIT *****

only vol up - no power button
looks like that was my mistake  Shame on me 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621
Read Carefully all the steps is there for qfil qpst etc...Is the same(steps)for root or for flashing stock rom etc...[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

I told you Read Carefully ...If you see on my post in thread "how to flash via qfil" says:   CONNECTED THE DEVICE TO THE COMPUTER BY HOLDING THE VOLUME UP KEY ! most mistakes are made here ! 5)Once your device is Switched OFF, Press & Hold VOLUME UP KEY & CONNECT THE DEVICE TO PC, using USB Cable (attention to this step)
    well, you read carefully??  anyway, you finally made it...


----------



## delicious2 (Jan 9, 2018)

*problem with QFIL*

Hi Danj88,
cheers a lot for this fantastic guide!

However, I am experiencing a problem when I try to perform steps 6 and 7 of your awesome tutorial. In my case, QFIL does not detect anything when I press and hold the volume up button and connect the device to the PC. My guess is that this could be an issue with the driver.

I am running Win8 on the PC and I am aware about the driver signature issue associated with that. As it seems to me, the driver is only available as a complete installer program. Unlike the ADB driver, I do not have the Qualcomm driver as just a file (for manual installation). My quick research did not unveil any source on the internet where I could find such a file.

Do you see any solution? Or maybe some other guess what could prevent QFIL from detecting my device?

Thank you in advance,
delicious2


----------



## daitalos (Jan 10, 2018)

As it seems to me, the driver is only available as a complete installer program. Unlike the ADB driver, I do not have the Qualcomm driver as just a file (for manual installation). My quick research did not unveil any source on the internet where I could find such a file.

Do you see any solution? Or maybe some other guess what could prevent QFIL from detecting my device?

read carefully...
All drivers is here & how to connect PC - device via buttons 
(steps 6,7,8)..needs Qualcomm drivers & disable signature
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621


----------



## delicious2 (Jan 10, 2018)

*Qualcomm USB drivers*

Thank you a lot! That link was very helpful.

As it turned out, for quite some time I was trying to boot into recovery holding the Volume Down key instead of Volume Up. I am not yet used to chinese logic (reading from right to left) on the Lenovo Tab, the left key being the Vol Up and the right one being the VOL Down button.

So thanks a lot, now I have a rooted device and so far everything is working fine.
delicious2


----------



## TapaSte (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm experiencing automatic reboot with a certain frequency. How Can I resolve this issue ? Could rooting the device help?

Sent from Lenovo TB-8703F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhden2x (Jan 10, 2018)

Rooting the device won't help by itself (It just gives you administration privileges). Have you disabled any stock apps? I think for me, disabling 3-4 of them caused random reboots. I re-enabled them and haven't had any reboots for about 5 days. But I am not sure if that was the cause.


----------



## TapaSte (Jan 10, 2018)

Yes, i've disabled a couple of apps I Never use.
Google Film, for example.

Sent from Lenovo TB-8703F using Tapatalk


----------



## obvious (Jan 10, 2018)

The Ruskies are also saying that disabling apps can lead to unexpected reboots on firmwares up to 32


----------



## delicious2 (Jan 13, 2018)

*build.prop*

By the way, is there anybody who has successfully applied any changes to "build.prop" on a Lenovo P8?

It seems that my device won't boot even when I just add a line of comment at the end of "build.prop". During boot there seems to be some kind of check if original "build.prop" is used?

delicious2


----------



## enaybee (Jan 14, 2018)

Excellent and most pain free guide ever. Got my tablet rooted in a couple of mins. Thanks.


----------



## Mhden2x (Jan 14, 2018)

delicious2 said:


> By the way, is there anybody who has successfully applied any changes to "build.prop" on a Lenovo P8?
> 
> It seems that my device won't boot even when I just add a line of comment at the end of "build.prop". During boot there seems to be some kind of check if original "build.prop" is used?
> 
> delicious2

Click to collapse



No problem for me, I added some lines and it works as expected.


Has anyone tried Magisk? Would it be safe?


----------



## Methanoid (Jan 15, 2018)

Mhden2x said:


> No problem for me, I added some lines and it works as expected.
> 
> Has anyone tried Magisk? Would it be safe?

Click to collapse



Yes, did you actually SEARCH the thread before posting??


----------



## delicious2 (Jan 15, 2018)

*@ Mhden2x*



Mhden2x said:


> No problem for me, I added some lines and it works as expected.

Click to collapse



Did you use some specific software or just a plain editor when you applied your changes to build.prop?
delicious2


----------



## daitalos (Jan 16, 2018)

delicious2 said:


> Did you use some specific software or just a plain editor when you applied your changes to build.prop?
> delicious2

Click to collapse



you can use  Root Essentials for buildprop edit , and not only (using RE especially in this device & you can do much & different things)...Is a very well & free programm (normally is a Tools Box):  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-root-essentials-1-5-3-t3359589
https://labs.xda-developers.com/store/app/com.superthomaslab.rootessentials
( and this is good Bp.editor : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joeykrim.buildpropeditor&hl=en   )
_For some buildprop tweaks & few things  for better performance in this device you can read my post #14  in this thread  if you want ....
  unfortunately there are few things only we can do on this device (BT doesn't unlock in 8703F ,no drivers & code by Lenovo etc...So,no developing)
    sry for english


----------



## TapaSte (Jan 16, 2018)

daitalos said:


> ...
> unfortunately there are few things only we can do on this device (BT doesn't unlock in 8703F ,no drivers & code by Lenovo etc...

Click to collapse



Few things or, in practice, nothing ?!?
[emoji51]



Sent from Lenovo TB-8703F using Tapatalk


----------



## daitalos (Jan 16, 2018)

TapaSte said:


> Few things or, in practice, nothing ?!?
> [emoji51]
> 
> read post#14
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Methanoid (Jan 16, 2018)

Does anyone know if this root will work on the LTE model TB-8703N ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TapaSte (Jan 16, 2018)

daitalos said:


> TapaSte said:
> 
> 
> > Few things or, in practice, nothing ?!?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## daitalos (Jan 17, 2018)

Mhden2x said:


> No problem for me, I added some lines and it works as expected.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried Magisk? Would it be safe?

Click to collapse



attention with magisk in this device !! 
don't flash magisk in this device is very dangerous , also for hard brick ! 
many users had hard brick after installing magisk in this
device 
supersu works Very well without problems ...


----------



## Methanoid (Jan 17, 2018)

daitalos said:


> attention with magisk in this device !!
> don't flash magisk in this device is very dangerous , also for hard brick !
> many users had hard brick after installing magisk in this
> device
> supersu works Very well without problems ...

Click to collapse



Someone in this thread reported no issues.  Suggest you discuss with them? Magisk hides well so enables banking apps, Pokemon Go etc 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## daitalos (Jan 17, 2018)

Methanoid said:


> Someone in this thread reported no issues.  Suggest you discuss with them? Magisk hides well so enables banking apps, Pokemon Go etc
> 
> 
> yes magisk  it has the features you say,but here we are talking specifically about this device (p8 doesn't unlock BT etc)
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Methanoid (Jan 17, 2018)

daitalos said:


> Methanoid said:
> 
> 
> > Someone in this thread reported no issues.  Suggest you discuss with them? Magisk hides well so enables banking apps, Pokemon Go etc
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## daitalos (Jan 17, 2018)

Methanoid said:


> daitalos said:
> 
> 
> > https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...f-tb-8703x-t3689442/post74887375#post74887375
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Methanoid (Jan 17, 2018)

daitalos said:


> Methanoid said:
> 
> 
> > I think the second link is mine..Lol
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Diomorgan (Jan 17, 2018)

Methanoid said:


> daitalos said:
> 
> 
> > https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...f-tb-8703x-t3689442/post74887375#post74887375
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## billxda5 (Jan 17, 2018)

I flashed  magisk zip. I had problems with it and had to load up stock with qfil. Play store had problems and other things with the magisk zip, but tablet was usable. Rooted with twrp and everything is working fine. I haven't tried this yet, but rooting with twrp and installing just the magisk apk might work. Maybe you can install modules and whatever. I read somewhere you can install the app even without flashing the zip, just to install the modules, idk if the hiding root will work if you just install the magisk apk.


----------



## TapaSte (Jan 17, 2018)

After rooting the battery Life has improved ?
Currently I hardly go over 4 hours of screen on ...

Sent from Huawei Nova Titanium


----------



## billxda5 (Jan 17, 2018)

TapaSte said:


> After rooting the battery Life has improved ?
> Currently I hardly go over 4 hours of screen on ...
> 
> Sent from Huawei Nova Titanium

Click to collapse



Maybe it's an app you use that's draining it. Or maybe something is wrong with your battery. Try using gsambattery or accubattery to check. My dad got it just yesterday and battery is great. Used kernel adiutor to underclock, for more battery. If it's a battery problem, go to a service center to replace it.


----------



## TapaSte (Jan 17, 2018)

It seems there is no issues with a particular app. The more battery usage, a part screen on time, is due to Android system.

Sent from Huawei Nova Titanium


----------



## wapdap (Jan 17, 2018)

Just want to add my experiences with Magisk on the P8 (WiFi Version):

Since I had many bootloops on other devices with SuperSu (and nearly every time I updated SuperSu) I completely switched to Magisk. Magisk as you may know is much more powerful and community concerned - a second reason to me.

I use Magisk since 15.2. Version. Flashed trough TWRP - Wiping Cache - Settings Advanced - RM ForceEncryption. Done. No Flaws or Problems occurred. It is passing Safetynet successful.

After Updating to latest 15.3. Version by same steps as mentioned above it doesn't pass Safetynet anymore - to me that's not a problem as I simple don't use Applications like Netflix.

There might be even a easy fix for this problem.

I don't use any modules.

Have a great day, don't brick your device!


----------



## Diomorgan (Jan 17, 2018)

billxda5 said:


> I flashed  magisk zip. I had problems with it and had to load up stock with qfil. Play store had problems and other things with the magisk zip, but tablet was usable. Rooted with twrp and everything is working fine. I haven't tried this yet, but rooting with twrp and installing just the magisk apk might work. Maybe you can install modules and whatever. I read somewhere you can install the app even without flashing the zip, just to install the modules, idk if the hiding root will work if you just install the magisk apk.

Click to collapse



Did you do the RM FORCE ENCRIPT after flashing?
Anyhow I had to use your solution with my Z4 TAB


----------



## billxda5 (Jan 17, 2018)

Diomorgan said:


> Did you do the RM FORCE ENCRIPT after flashing?
> Anyhow I had to use your solution with my Z4 TAB

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## obvious (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm inclined to remove SuperSU and install magisk. There are two uninstall options in SuperSU, one is to switch to another su app and the other is full unroot. I've tried the first which completes ok but then magisk fails to install in twrp with error code 1. The full unroot option asks if I want it to try to restore the stock boot image. Not sure whether to say yes or not? Any thoughts?


----------



## levizx (Jan 18, 2018)

Latest TWRP 3.2.1
http://pan.baidu.com/s/1b1GRG6 



        password ig4j


----------



## obvious (Jan 19, 2018)

levizx said:


> Latest TWRP 3.2.1
> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1b1GRG6
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've registered there before but now it's asking for a phone number (which it won't accept). 

Edit, the international registration page is @ https://passport.baidu.com/v2/?reg&regType=1&tpl=netdisk&overseas=1

...but upon SMS verification I get "temporarily unable to provide services"

Please host it somewhere else


----------



## levizx (Jan 20, 2018)

obvious said:


> I've registered there before but now it's asking for a phone number (which it won't accept).
> 
> Edit, the international registration page is @ https://passport.baidu.com/v2/?reg&regType=1&tpl=netdisk&overseas=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not comfortable with hosting it elsewhere as its not my work. You can bypass register by using Grease monkey scripts.


----------



## Leg3ndAry (Jan 20, 2018)

levizx said:


> I'm not comfortable with hosting it elsewhere as its not my work. You can bypass register by using Grease monkey scripts.

Click to collapse



I was able to download it without registration.


----------



## obvious (Jan 20, 2018)

Here they are. Updated twrp images. At your own risk!

recovery-TWRP-3.2.1-0117-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150.img
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1G7KUZ_IPtaRWpiaeKxlzWMjokE0XA1UN/view?usp=drivesdk

recovery-TWRP-3.2.1-0117-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150.img
https://drive.google.com/file/d/15B8bp8FDvE2eaUqXtqznwc1FRPBFYGZ4/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## puntxo (Jan 21, 2018)

HI guys, is there any posibility to install magisk after replacing the old recovery with TWRp and rooting the s.o. with SuperSU??? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## obvious (Jan 21, 2018)

puntxo said:


> HI guys, is there any posibility to install magisk after replacing the old recovery with TWRp and rooting the s.o. with SuperSU???
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Nobody else seems to be trying stuff recently so...

1. The new recovery works fine. 
2. So does magisk

Can now use banking apps etc 

For recovery: Flash new recovery from recovery, reboot recovery, flash it again (probably not necessary), do the force decrypt thing in advanced, reboot.

For magisk: unroot from recovery, reboot recovery, install magisk, reboot recovery, force decrypt, reboot


----------



## Methanoid (Jan 21, 2018)

Anybody actually see the TB-8703X for sale ANYWHERE? I can't so feel free to post a link? I can see a TB-8703N which seems to have LTE but seller says not, despite listing the LTE frequencies.. so clearly some kind of idiot or scammer?!


----------



## Diomorgan (Jan 21, 2018)

obvious said:


> Nobody else seems to be trying stuff recently so...
> 
> 1. The new recovery works fine.
> 2. So does magisk
> ...

Click to collapse



Why I have to remove su? does the new recovery autoroot?


----------



## obvious (Jan 21, 2018)

Diomorgan said:


> Why I have to remove su? does the new recovery autoroot?

Click to collapse



Only remove SU if you want magisk instead

https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445


----------



## Diomorgan (Jan 21, 2018)

obvious said:


> Only remove SU if you want magisk instead
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445

Click to collapse



I already has magisk, if I update twrp why it should install su instead and so I need to remove it?


----------



## obvious (Jan 21, 2018)

Diomorgan said:


> I already has magisk, if I update twrp why it should install su instead and so I need to remove it?

Click to collapse



Just update twrp. Magisk is already good


----------



## TapaSte (Jan 25, 2018)

Sorry for the OT question but... Does anybody know where to find a good back cover (non flip) for this device ?!?
I've bought one from China but it's awful, being not well adherent on every side of the device.

Sent from Lenovo TB-8703F using Tapatalk


----------



## obvious (Jan 26, 2018)

TapaSte said:


> Sorry for the OT question but... Does anybody know where to find a good back cover (non flip) for this device ?!?
> I've bought one from China but it's awful, being not well adherent on every side of the device.
> 
> Sent from Lenovo TB-8703F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Somebody says this is ok https://m.gearbest.com/tablet-accessories/pp_1187937.html


----------



## lukappaseidue (Jan 26, 2018)

hi everybody.
I have a problem with the rooting of my LENOVO P8 Plus Wifi.
I have followed the 1 page guide to root the tablet.
After the 7) step I have this issue: the Recovery show me "Mount - Decrypt Data - Enter Password". 
Which password? 
The only thing that I can do is Cancel, but new window show me "Keep System Read only?"
So I swipe and than ADVANCED, RM FORCEENCRYPT, than after swipe again, a lot of rows that end with UNABLE TO MOUNT STORAGE:
So I reboot and do not install SUPERSU.
My Device was updated with all the latest available rom update and I am using the latest TWPR 3.2.1. for Lenovo P8 Wifi
After LENOVO logo boot, a message shows "ENCRYPTION UNSECCESFUL": the only thing that I can do is Reset Tablet, but it does not help.
Please, help me recover my never used tablet

EDIT: SOLVED BY MYSELF
I have to reflash stock rom and than  retry and now, everything worked fine


----------



## daitalos (Jan 27, 2018)

For Launcher  we  can use  Rootless Pixel Launcher 3.1  based on AOSP 8.1  :  https://github.com/amirzaidi/Launcher3/releases 
 (it does not need root & supports Icons pack etc)
Read more : https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/7sxe7a/rootless_pixel_launcher_30_based_on_aosp_81/


----------



## TapaSte (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm using nougat launcher and it seems not so bad.

Sent from Huawei Nova Titanium

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




obvious said:


> Somebody says this is ok https://m.gearbest.com/tablet-accessories/pp_1187937.html

Click to collapse



It's an hard case. Highly not recommended...

Sent from Huawei Nova Titanium


----------



## sermas83 (Jan 30, 2018)

hello I got the 8703n,  the 8703x is installed as standard. do you recommend the new twrp or 3.1.1? has anyone tried? where can I find the original firmware?


----------



## daitalos (Jan 30, 2018)

sermas83 said:


> hello I got the 8703n,  the 8703x is installed as standard. do you recommend the new twrp or 3.1.1? has anyone tried? where can I find the original firmware?

Click to collapse




Look here post#2 for  8703X (3g-lte) :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621


----------



## Azgort (Feb 1, 2018)

I flashed TWRP from the first post of this thread and bricked my device. It doesn't start, Windows recognizes it as Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008. I still can flash full ROM via QFIL but it doesn't make any difference  Any help please?


----------



## obvious (Feb 1, 2018)

Azgort said:


> I flashed TWRP from the first post of this thread and bricked my device. It doesn't start, Windows recognizes it as Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008. I still can flash full ROM via QFIL but it doesn't make any difference  Any help please?

Click to collapse



Did you hold power button for twenty seconds?


----------



## sermas83 (Feb 2, 2018)

hello, I tried with the guide but the result is this .... help me

Validating Application Configuration
Load APP Configuration
COM:3
PBLDOWNLOADPROTOCOL:0
PROGRAMMER:True
PROGRAMMER:C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn
SEARCHPATH:C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST
RAWPROGRAM:
rawprogram0.xml
PATCH:
patch0.xml
ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:False
ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:100
MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:False
MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:49152
DEVICETYPE:eMMC
PLATFORM:8x26
VALIDATIONMODE:0
RESETAFTERDOWNLOAD:False
MAXDIGESTTABLESIZE:8192
SWITCHTOFIREHOSETIMEOUT:30
RESETTIMEOUT:200
RESETDELAYTIME:2
FLATBUILDPATH:C:\
FLATBUILDFORCEOVERRIDE:True
QCNPATH:C:\Temp\00000000.qcn
QCNAUTOBACKUPRESTORE:False
SPCCODE:000000
ENABLEMULTISIM:False
Load ARG Configuration
Validating Download Configuration
Image Search Path: C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST
RAWPROGRAM file path: C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\rawprogram0.xml
PATCH file path:C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\patch0.xml
Programmer Path:C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn
Process Index:0
Start Download
Program Path:C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn
Binary build date: May 13 2015 @ 14:41:37
QSAHARASERVER CALLED LIKE THIS: 'C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\Qualcomm_Flash_Image_Loader_v2.0.0.5\QSaharaServer.exe -p \\.\COM3 -s 13:C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn 'Current working dir: C:\Users\sergi\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL
Sahara mappings:
2: amss.mbn
6: apps.mbn
8: dsp1.mbn
10: dbl.mbn
11: osbl.mbn
12: dsp2.mbn
16: efs1.mbn
17: efs2.mbn
20: efs3.mbn
21: sbl1.mbn
22: sbl2.mbn
23: rpm.mbn
25: tz.mbn
28: dsp3.mbn
29: acdb.mbn
30: wdt.mbn
31: mba.mbn
13: C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn
22:53:24: ERROR: function: sahara_rx_data:194 Unable to read packet header. Only read 0 bytes.
22:53:24: ERROR: function: sahara_main:854 Sahara protocol error
22:53:24: ERROR: function: main:265 Uploading  Image using Sahara protocol failed
Download Fail:Sahara Fail:QSaharaServer Failrocess fail
Finish Download


----------



## obvious (Feb 3, 2018)

Try toggling OEM unlocking in developer options


----------



## Ep12345 (Feb 3, 2018)

*saharah error*

I get the saharah error can enyone help?

oem ulock via developer solves it


----------



## sermas83 (Feb 3, 2018)

oem unlock:

Validating Application Configuration
Load APP Configuration
COM:3
PBLDOWNLOADPROTOCOL:0
PROGRAMMER:True
PROGRAMMER:C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn
SEARCHPATH:C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST
RAWPROGRAM:
rawprogram0.xml
PATCH:
patch0.xml
ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:False
ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:100
MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:False
MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:49152
DEVICETYPE:eMMC
PLATFORM:8x26
VALIDATIONMODE:0
RESETAFTERDOWNLOAD:False
MAXDIGESTTABLESIZE:8192
SWITCHTOFIREHOSETIMEOUT:30
RESETTIMEOUT:200
RESETDELAYTIME:2
FLATBUILDPATH:C:\
FLATBUILDFORCEOVERRIDE:True
QCNPATH:C:\Temp\00000000.qcn
QCNAUTOBACKUPRESTORE:False
SPCCODE:000000
ENABLEMULTISIM:False
Load ARG Configuration
Validating Download Configuration
Image Search Path: C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST
RAWPROGRAM file path: C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\rawprogram0.xml
PATCH file path:C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\patch0.xml
Programmer Path:C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn
Process Index:0
Start Download
Program Path:C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn
Binary build date: May 13 2015 @ 14:41:37
QSAHARASERVER CALLED LIKE THIS: 'C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\Qualcomm_Flash_Image_Loader_v2.0.0.5\QSaharaServer.exe -p \\.\COM3 -s 13:C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn 'Current working dir: C:\Users\sergi\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL
Sahara mappings:
2: amss.mbn
6: apps.mbn
8: dsp1.mbn
10: dbl.mbn
11: osbl.mbn
12: dsp2.mbn
16: efs1.mbn
17: efs2.mbn
20: efs3.mbn
21: sbl1.mbn
22: sbl2.mbn
23: rpm.mbn
25: tz.mbn
28: dsp3.mbn
29: acdb.mbn
30: wdt.mbn
31: mba.mbn
13: C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn
11:22:03: Requested ID 13, file: "C:\Users\sergi\OneDrive\Desktop\TWRP-3.1.1-0820-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn"
11:22:03: 351908 bytes transferred in 0.250000 seconds (1.3424MBps)
11:22:03: File transferred successfully
NOTE: Target requested image 13 which is DeviceProgrammer. Forcing QUIT. This is by design, ** All is well ** SUCCESS!!
11:22:03: Sahara protocol completed
Sending Programmer Finished
Switch To FireHose
Wait for 3 seconds...
Max Payload Size to Target:49152 Bytes
Device Type:eMMC
Platform:8x26
Disable Ack Raw Data Every N Packets
Skip Write:False
Always Validate:False
Use Verbose:False
Download Fail:FireHose Fail FHLoader Fail:Impossibile trovare il file specificato
Finish Download

---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------

the drivers to install are just the qualcomm?
I followed the guide, but I have a doubt.
Do I have to install adb and fastboot?
Do I have to download lenovo drivers?
once, pressing the keys went to fastboot, I do not know how

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------

the firmware is 36 depends on something?


----------



## sermas83 (Feb 3, 2018)

nothing, I redo all over again following the guide of the other post dedicated to the drivers but it does not work, always sahara problem, I also changed usb port.
advice?


----------



## obvious (Feb 3, 2018)

sermas83 said:


> nothing, I redo all over again following the guide of the other post dedicated to the drivers but it does not work, always sahara problem, I also changed usb port.
> advice?

Click to collapse



I installed everything. Qualcomm, Lenovo, ADB. Ensure both ADB debugging and Enable OEM unlocking are checked. Also, switch these options off and back on again. Make sure device manager shows 9008 mode. Press download button as soon as it becomes available. Good luck. QFIL 2.0.1.1


----------



## sermas83 (Feb 6, 2018)

I did it, thanks guys.
I have a question, I wanted to use the tablet with tasker but the secure setting app does not recognize the root, I found the guide to use it but I would like to know from you if it creates problems to our tablet that does not have the traditional root with bootloader unlock.

* Open the terminal (command prompt) and type the following commands;
adb shell
on
mount -o remount, rw / system
touch / sbin / to / system / bin / su / system / xbin / up
mount -o remount, ro / system
exit


----------



## renehd2 (Feb 8, 2018)

Is there any custom rom for this tablet? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bright Star (Feb 11, 2018)

*Few issues after rooting*

Hi,

I've followed the guide without any special problems, but after I got root and installed TWRP I notice the following.
1. Can't install apps from Google Play - This one is quite strange. I'm able to open the app, select an app for downloading and seeing the app being 100% downloaded. Afterwards however the app is not installed when I'm logged in. Only when I'm restarting the device during the lock screen I see the app being installed and after logging in I can use it.
2. SuperSU and AdAway - When I'm putting SuperSU on grant permanently, AdAway is able to work, but when I'm switching SU back to Prompt, the app doesn't work or respond. I've also downloaded a root checker app and I've the same results (when SU on permanent I've root, and when prompt nothing).

I've tried reinstalled SuperSU but no change was made to the above issues.

Will appreciate any help from you guys.


----------



## wbn1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi.
1. That also happens on a non-rooted tablet. you just need to close the play store when it has downloaded by using the right button (square) and pressing X and then relaunch the store app.
2. Ad-away modifies the hosts file and doesn't need to run in the background. You can force stop it disable it's auto-start so it stays dormant in the tablet and just run it from time to time to update the hosts file.


----------



## silentu (Feb 14, 2018)

Bright Star said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've followed the guide without any special problems, but after I got root and installed TWRP I notice the following.
> 1. Can't install apps from Google Play - This one is quite strange. I'm able to open the app, select an app for downloading and seeing the app being 100% downloaded. Afterwards however the app is not installed when I'm logged in. Only when I'm restarting the device during the lock screen I see the app being installed and after logging in I can use it.
> ...

Click to collapse



1. After new firmware update I don't have this problem anymore. On the other side on new firmware I'm unable to install 3rd party apps that request special permissions in the install window (cant press Install as it's grey). 3rd party apps that don't request permissions install ok. 
2. I use Magisk and have no problem with it.


----------



## wbn1 (Feb 14, 2018)

Switch screen off/on to install 3rd party apps. The install button will work then.


----------



## boyshawn (Feb 25, 2018)

daitalos said:


> How to Install playstore 1):  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2547054
> 2):  https://www.androidpit.com/forum/589877/how-to-install-google-play-store-if-it-is-not-pre-installed
> 3) XDA generic links how to install playstore :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/sitesearch.php?q=How to install playstore

Click to collapse



Hi Daitalos, Thank you for your response. 
Both link 1 & 2 have similar steps so I tried both variations. 


Android Cowboy said:


> 1. Download the following zip file which includes all the required files (KFHDX_PlayStore).
> 2. Install Google Account manager, Services Framework, and Play Services (it is not necessary to install as system app).
> 3. Reboot
> 4. Install Vending.apk in "system/app" (requires to make "/system" RW) then open up the app and log-in with you account.
> ...

Click to collapse



Tested
I tried this above method after I rooted my device successfully. The link is no longer working so I downloaded the APKs on my own. 
com.android.vending_8.9.24-all_0_PR_184891514-80892400_minAPI14(armeabi,armeabi-v7a,mips,mips64,x86,x86_64)(240,320,480dpi)_apkmirror.com.apk
com.google.android.gms_11.9.76_(036-184349000)-11976036_minAPI14(armeabi-v7a)(320dpi)_apkmirror.com.apk
com.google.android.gsf.login_7.1.2-25_minAPI23(nodpi)_apkmirror.com.apk
For all the APKs, I have moved them to _system/app_, without installing them explicitly. 

Problem
However, my tablet starts up with the error in the notification panel 
Update Google Play services 
Google Play services won't run unless you update Google Play ....

Frequently there will be pop-up stating the error "Unfortunately, Google Play services has stopped.".
Nothing will appear if I open Google Play Store. The start-up screen will be stuck with the loading icon. 
*I wonder if I have did anything wrong that the Google Play service is not loading right?*

FYI: My build number is TB-8703F_S000020_170628_PRC with Software Version TB-8703F_170628


----------



## daitalos (Feb 26, 2018)

FYI: My build number is TB-8703F_S000020_170628_PRC with Software Version TB-8703F_170628[/QUOTE]

I think there is a newer  firmware update (?)
Read post #28 here : https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621
(Try from ota update on your device)

_maybe you can try with this "universal" version playstore :  

https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/googl...0-15-all-0-pr-186388994-android-apk-download/
 (unfortunately I no longer have the device & I do not know more)


----------



## Milite_Italiano (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi guys, I've got the WiFi only version. It's updated to the lastest ota, is the guide in first post fully compatible? And will rooting with magisk breaks the next otas?


----------



## obvious (Mar 2, 2018)

Milite_Italiano said:


> Hi guys, I've got the WiFi only version. It's updated to the lastest ota, is the guide in first post fully compatible? And will rooting with magisk breaks the next otas?

Click to collapse



Yes and yes


----------



## TapaSte (Mar 2, 2018)

No solutions yet to "too many autostart apps" issue ?

Furthermore I'm unable to get more than 5 hours of "on screen" battery life. I really don't know the system processes suck so much battery.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8703F


----------



## TripleB (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi!

I have a problem with the TWRP.

"11) Once it successfully boots into Android, power down the device again and enter TWRP (hold volume up + power button together)" 
If I use the "hold volume up+ power button" mode, I enter the test mode.I can't enter the recovery and  I can't install SU unfortunately.
What's the solution in this situation?


----------



## daitalos (Mar 3, 2018)

TripleB said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a problem with the TWRP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



_First turn off your device & after :  hold volume up + power button together...
If your problem remains : > 
_Connect your device & pc via usb cable .... open  cmd (as administrator) & write :  adb devices  + enter  /  adb shell  + enter  /  adb reboot recovery +enter
_Requirements : Enable USB debugging on your android device (MTP) /  Install adb and USB driver for your device   
 _Sometimes this useful tool is necessary on each device (minimal adb & fastboot) : https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790
_Or here : https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979 

_you can read & here how to boot into recovery via adb  : https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1853159

 [ _Lenovo usb drivers :  http://lenovousbdriver.com/download/lenovo-driver-v1-1-33
  Universal usb drivers :  https://androidmtk.com/download-universal-adb-driver       ]


----------



## TripleB (Mar 4, 2018)

daitalos said:


> _First turn off your device & after :  hold volume up + power button together...
> If your problem remains : >
> _Connect your device & pc via usb cable .... open  cmd (as administrator) & write :  adb devices  + enter  /  adb shell  + enter  /  adb reboot recovery +enter
> _Requirements : Enable USB debugging on your android device (MTP) /  Install adb and USB driver for your device
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi!

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Nello96 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello,

I see from the chinese thread linked in OP that there's a new version of the recovery. Has anyone tried it yet? If so, could you provide a download link? (I don't know Chinese and it would be a pain to register to those forums)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MauMau777 (Mar 5, 2018)

evilhomura89 said:


> Any possibility of installing Magisk instead of SuperSU?

Click to collapse



I would like to know this, too. 

I need to hide root for several apps on my Tab, so I'd want to install Magisk instead of SuperSU.

What files would be needed and what installation steps would need to be changed?


----------



## evilhomura89 (Mar 5, 2018)

MauMau777 said:


> I would like to know this, too.
> 
> I need to hide root for several apps on my Tab, so I'd want to install Magisk instead of SuperSU.
> 
> What files would be needed and what installation steps would need to be changed?

Click to collapse



I installed Magisk without any issue
Just flash Magisk as usual via TWRP


----------



## Mhden2x (Mar 5, 2018)

evilhomura89 said:


> I installed Magisk without any issue
> Just flash Magisk as usual via TWRP

Click to collapse



I've already rooted the device with SuperSU (via the previous TWRP version - haven't updated it yet just in case). What should I do to replace SuperSU root with magisk root please?


----------



## Diomorgan (Mar 5, 2018)

Mhden2x said:


> I've already rooted the device with SuperSU (via the previous TWRP version - haven't updated it yet just in case). What should I do to replace SuperSU root with magisk root please?

Click to collapse



supersu app should have the "unroot and clean" option in the app, try it then install magisk.remember after flashing magisk click ''Advanced'' and then ''RM Forceencrypt''. Swipe to confirm!!!! Never update within the app, always download the zip, flash it and RM Forceencrypt !!!


----------



## MauMau777 (Mar 6, 2018)

evilhomura89 said:


> I installed Magisk without any issue
> Just flash Magisk as usual via TWRP

Click to collapse



The "install SuperSU" step is not very clear in the instructions on the first page of this thread:



> 12) Press ''Advanced'' and then ''Install SU'. Swipe to install.

Click to collapse



Where does the installer take the SuperSU file from? Is it already included? Do we need to store the SuperSU file on the SD card before? What path? And should it be named in a special way?

And if I want to install Magisk, do I need to place the entire Magisk.zip on the SD card before? I noticed there are lots of folders inside the Magisk.zip ("x86", "x64", "arm", "arm64" etc.) Do I need to extract a special file from the Magisk.zip or just place the entire zip on the SD card and then install via TWRP?


----------



## evilhomura89 (Mar 6, 2018)

MauMau777 said:


> The "install SuperSU" step is not very clear in the instructions on the first page of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just place the whole Magisk.zip folder in your SD card, don't unzip it. Use TWRP to flash accordingly.
Ignore the SuperSU step. Once you have TWRP, just flash Magisk and you're good to go.


----------



## MauMau777 (Mar 8, 2018)

evilhomura89 said:


> Just place the whole Magisk.zip folder in your SD card, don't unzip it. Use TWRP to flash accordingly.
> Ignore the SuperSU step. Once you have TWRP, just flash Magisk and you're good to go.

Click to collapse



Thanks - I'll give it a try then.

Are these steps also required when flashing Magisk instead of SuperSU?



> 10) IMPORTANT - Press ''Advanced'' and then ''RM Forceencrypt''. Swipe to confirm. Now reboot into system (do not install SuperSU just yet).
> 
> 13) IMPORTANT - after SU successfully installs, go back to the main menu, click ''Advanced'' and then ''RM Forceencrypt''. Swipe to confirm.

Click to collapse


----------



## elros90 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello there, I successfully rooted my device (tb8703f), but I could not activate multi-window. I followed the instructions and changed the value from user to userdebug in the buildprop line (ro.build.type) with root essentials but nothing changed in the developer options. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Mhden2x (Mar 8, 2018)

MauMau777 said:


> Thanks - I'll give it a try then.
> 
> Are these steps also required when flashing Magisk instead of SuperSU?

Click to collapse



I don't know if it is necessary, but I did it just in case and it works as expected. The device is rooted.
In detail, for those who want to try, I had rooted my device with SuperSU (the option in TWRP). So I didn't touch the app in Android, I booted in TWRP, unrooted the device via the option there, rebooted in recovery, flashed magisk 16, did the RMEncryption thing in "advanced" (with DMVerity checked by default), cleared cache & dalvik/art and then rebooted the system.
It takes some minutes to rebuild ART etc depending on how many apps you have installed and voila


----------



## daitalos (Mar 9, 2018)

elros90 said:


> Hello there, I successfully rooted my device (tb8703f), but I could not activate multi-window. I followed the instructions and changed the value from user to userdebug in the buildprop line (ro.build.type) with root essentials but nothing changed in the developer options. Am I doing it wrong?

Click to collapse



try again...before using Root Essentials go in developer option & enabled  usb debuging > ON (and all permissions)
you can do it & with this tool :  http://buildpropeditor.jrummyapps.com/
read & here how :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-enable-multi-window-mode-android-t3121483


----------



## elros90 (Mar 9, 2018)

Nothing changed. Even with the buildprop editor you suggested. Don't know why, but there's still no option for multi window :/


----------



## daitalos (Mar 10, 2018)

elros90 said:


> Nothing changed. Even with the buildprop editor you suggested. Don't know why, but there's still no option for multi window :/

Click to collapse



_Read my post # 14 in this thread  
 _you can see  &  screenshots  for multiwindow etc , maybe help you... (are you sure supersu correctly passes the permissions?)


----------



## MauMau777 (Mar 11, 2018)

Mhden2x said:


> In detail, for those who want to try, I had rooted my device with SuperSU (the option in TWRP). So I didn't touch the app in Android, I booted in TWRP, unrooted the device via the option there, rebooted in recovery, flashed magisk 16, did the RMEncryption thing in "advanced" (with DMVerity checked by default), cleared cache & dalvik/art and then rebooted the system.
> It takes some minutes to rebuild ART etc depending on how many apps you have installed and voila

Click to collapse



Thx!

Will rooting the Tab via this method (or the one described in the first post) erase the apps or data on the device or will I be able to keep all installed stuff? I already installed lots of apps and don't want to re-install them all


----------



## Mhden2x (Mar 11, 2018)

MauMau777 said:


> Thx!
> 
> Will rooting the Tab via this method (or the one described in the first post) erase the apps or data on the device or will I be able to keep all installed stuff? I already installed lots of apps and don't want to re-install them all

Click to collapse



No, it won't erase anything either method. Rooting will just give you "admin privileges" in Android. All apps and media will be kept intact.
But remember, if you root, you can't get any OTA updates! You'll be notified by Lenovo (a new version is available etc) but If you try and install it, you'll end up with bootloop probably. So, first you should do all the updates (some say the latest has no random reboots anymore) and then root it.
Also, if magisk notifies you for an update when a new version is available, you should not do the update via Android. Just download the new version and flash it via TWRP, so as to do the the RMEncryption again.


----------



## MauMau777 (Mar 12, 2018)

Mhden2x said:


> But remember, if you root, you can't get any OTA updates! You'll be notified by Lenovo (a new version is available etc) but If you try and install it, you'll end up with bootloop probably. So, first you should do all the updates (some say the latest has no random reboots anymore) and then root it.

Click to collapse



Thx! I think I am good to go now :good:

BTW, I did not notice any random reboots yet (Kernel version 3.18.24, Android 6.0.1) - and I don't need OTA's since I fear that this will make my device 30% slower. Remember, there has been a massive security flaw discovered with most CPU's in december that affects almost all OS and devices. Since you can't replace CPUs, many manufacturers will fix this via software / OTA. This will cost you up to 30% performance, depending on the device. I really don't want that so I don't update to any OTA released after december 2017. And I don't think Levnovo will ever update this Tab to Android 7, so who cares...


----------



## daitalos (Mar 12, 2018)

*New TWRP P8 3.2.1-0 (F+X) qpst & img files*

Go here in new thread for Links TWRP 3.2.1-0 F+X models , qpst & img files :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/links-t3764658


----------



## captainoats (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank You


----------



## TapaSte (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry for the the ot trouble... but I really don't understand this bad battery performance. [emoji20]




Sent from my Lenovo TB-8703F


----------



## escaper215 (Mar 15, 2018)

*Magisk + Xposed*

Thank you very much for this useful topic!
I succesfully rooted my Lenovo P8 with Magisk, and also Xposed Framework works perfect (GravityBox module as well).

If someone interested in how to do that:

first download and copy the latest Magisk zip to internal storage
then just follow the instructions in the OP from step 1 to 9.
as the 10th step, install Magisk zip, then reboot to Android (when TWRP asks, do NOT install SuperSU)
when the system boots up, switch off the tablet, then enter TWRP (with VOL UP + POWER buttons)
on the Advanced menu choose "RM Forceencrypt" (no need to change anything, just swipe to confirm)
reboot to Android (when TWRP asks, do NOT install SuperSU).

That's all. Magisk Manager now shows in the app drawer, so you can install modules, including systemless Xposed Framework (SDK23 for MM). Use the material version of Xposed Installer.


----------



## belej (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks a lot for the guide and everything else.


----------



## schizzofrenetico (Mar 16, 2018)

escaper215 said:


> [*]as the 10th step, install Magisk zip, then reboot to Android (when TWRP asks, do NOT install SuperSU)
> [*]when the system boots up, switch off the tablet, then enter TWRP (with VOL UP + POWER buttons)
> .

Click to collapse



hi, after installing Magisk.zip and reboot tablet , asks you to enter the password for Android boot ... but I never had any password at login, indeed it is the first time I see such a screen on android ... what should I enter as password? I followed to the letter all the initial steps (1-9) and then what you described above

ps: i "unbrick" the tablet (thank daitalos), but before running the root procedure again, I would like to understand why asked for the password after installing the magisk.zip file and if can know what it is and how to remove it from boot....


----------



## Diomorgan (Mar 17, 2018)

schizzofrenetico said:


> hi, after installing Magisk.zip and reboot tablet , asks you to enter the password for Android boot ... but I never had any password at login, indeed it is the first time I see such a screen on android ... what should I enter as password? I followed to the letter all the initial steps (1-9) and then what you described above
> 
> ps: i "unbrick" the tablet (thank daitalos), but before running the root procedure again, I would like to understand why asked for the password after installing the magisk.zip file and if can know what it is and how to remove it from boot....

Click to collapse



_*on the Advanced menu choose "RM Forceencrypt" (no need to change anything, just swipe to confirm)*_


----------



## escaper215 (Mar 17, 2018)

schizzofrenetico said:


> hi, after installing Magisk.zip and reboot tablet , asks you to enter the password for Android boot ...

Click to collapse



The same thing happened to me. No need to enter any password, just switch off the tablet, enter TWRP, and choose RM Forceencrypt on the Advanced menu. After this step, the system wont ask you to enter password.


----------



## schizzofrenetico (Mar 17, 2018)

thank you very much Diomorgan and escaper215, now it is ok 
after installing magisk.zip I can't access the twrp anymore, but the hardware test utility...
I remade the steps from 1-9, installed magisk.zip and without rebooting I went into the advanced menu and select "RM Forceencrypt", made the reboot, everything works perfectly
thank you very much again


----------



## daitalos (Mar 17, 2018)

schizzofrenetico said:


> hi, after installing Magisk.zip and reboot tablet , asks you to enter the password for Android boot ... but I never had any password at login, indeed it is the first time I see such a screen on android ... what should I enter as password? I followed to the letter all the initial steps (1-9) and then what you described above
> 
> ps: i "unbrick" the tablet (thank daitalos), but before running the root procedure again, I would like to understand why asked for the password after installing the magisk.zip file and if can know what it is and how to remove it from boot....

Click to collapse



Because, this version twrp flashing without unlocked bootloader & before you use "RM Forceencrypt" in recovery, device still is encrypted....
When you want to flash anything via twrp, must you use "RM Forceencrypt" 
(if you have a pin code it's better before using twrp to flash anything, temporarily remove it)
   sry for english


----------



## schizzofrenetico (Mar 17, 2018)

daitalos said:


> _How to Enable Multi-Window : open buildprop line & change the value of build type from user to userdebug & Reboot device...      (In developer options will see a new choise : Multi-window mode) ≥ see the second screenshot..
> __Enable multiwindow mode with two ways: using an app from playstore very easy,(build.prop editor,Root Essentials etc) or using adb & pc :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-enable-multi-window-mode-android-t3121483

Click to collapse



premise that I carried out the root with magisk
I would like to enable the multi-window function and I have
I tried both with Root Essentials and through the internal editor of es file explorer to change from "user" to "userdebug", which happens because when I reopen the file is modified but in the developer menu does not appear any new item that allows me to enable it



daitalos said:


> _ build prop tweaks_ [ Make sure that you take a complete backup of your rom using twrp ! ] & backup your currently  buildprop settings....
> 
> ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1   (Force launcher into memory)
> ro.media.enc.jpeg.quality=100    (for JPEGs higher quality)
> ...

Click to collapse



all these items, unlike the multi window, are not present on "build.pro", should I insert them completely? anywhere in the code or is it preferable to beginning/end?




escaper215 said:


> I succesfully rooted my Lenovo P8 with Magisk, and also Xposed Framework works perfect (GravityBox module as well).

Click to collapse



What features do you think are essential to enable through GravityBox?


----------



## ghoulie (Mar 18, 2018)

schizzofrenetico said:


> What features do you think are essential to enable through GravityBox?

Click to collapse



Centre clock and advanced reboot menu were instant reasons to GravityBox my tablet.


----------



## daitalos (Mar 18, 2018)

Yes, open Root Essentials or buildprop editor (first,give the permissions) - ( if you use Root Essentials,give permission & go in developer options & put ON usb debugin before you using it)
In buildprop you must find   "ro.build.type"  line  & change value from "user" to "userdebug" > Save it ! & reboot your device ...After go to "developer option" & find new line "Multi-window mode" & turn it ON if you want (see screenshots) > 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74418926&postcount=14
__For All "build prop tweaks" just add the lines you want (for convenience you can do it copy/paste) > Save it ! > reboot your device ...be careful ! with buildprop & take backup your current settings before (from Root Essentials, backup is mandatory)
Two ways : From device & some root tool or from pc & adb : 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-enable-multi-window-mode-android-t3121483
    sry for english


----------



## escaper215 (Mar 18, 2018)

ghoulie said:


> Centre clock and advanced reboot menu were instant reasons to GravityBox my tablet.

Click to collapse



Same for me, in addition I've set the following: circle battery, change back and recent apps button on navbar, replace lockscreen shortcuts to a video player and an ebook app, auto launch music player when I plug an earphone, add RAM bar to recent apps window, long press back button to force close app, more media volume step, managing quite hours... and so on.


----------



## schizzofrenetico (Mar 18, 2018)

daitalos said:


> Yes, open Root Essentials or buildprop editor (first,give the permissions) - ( if you use Root Essentials,give permission & go in developer options & put ON usb debugin before you using it)
> In buildprop you must find   "ro.build.type"  line  & change value from "user" to "userdebug" > Save it ! & reboot your device ...After go to "developer option" & find new line "Multi-window mode" & turn it ON if you want (see screenshots) >

Click to collapse



nothing to do, I tried both with root essentials, build prop editor and with the procedure "pc/adb", the change of the line "user-->userdebug" is always made, but in the developer menu never appears the new item :crying:



daitalos said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74418926&postcount=14
> __For All "build prop tweaks" just add the lines you want (for convenience you can do it copy/paste) > Save it ! > reboot your device ...be careful ! with buildprop & take backup your current settings before (from Root Essentials, backup is mandatory)
> Two ways : From device & some root tool or from pc & adb :
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-enable-multi-window-mode-android-t3121483
> sry for english

Click to collapse



I haven't tried it yet because if the multi window modification doesn't happen, I think that these tweaks won't be enabled either
thank you daitalos for your timely response 



ghoulie said:


> Centre clock and advanced reboot menu were instant reasons to GravityBox my tablet.

Click to collapse




escaper215 said:


> Same for me, in addition I've set the following: circle battery, change back and recent apps button on navbar, replace lockscreen shortcuts to a video player and an ebook app, auto launch music player when I plug an earphone, add RAM bar to recent apps window, long press back button to force close app, more media volume step, managing quite hours... and so on.

Click to collapse



thanks to both for the tips... but a guide that explains in detail all the functions that you can perform with gravitybox, does it exist?


----------



## havlaz (Mar 22, 2018)

after succes flashing, the tablet will not turn on.

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------




Azgort said:


> I flashed TWRP from the first post of this thread and bricked my device. It doesn't start, Windows recognizes it as Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008. I still can flash full ROM via QFIL but it doesn't make any difference  Any help please?

Click to collapse



same here


----------



## Mhden2x (Mar 23, 2018)

havlaz said:


> after succes flashing, the tablet will not turn on.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did you do the RMEncryption thing in "Advanced" before rebooting?


----------



## havlaz (Mar 23, 2018)

Mhden2x said:


> did you do the RMEncryption thing in "Advanced" before rebooting?

Click to collapse



i never got the that step. i flashed twrp, succesfully. the steps was to do a reboot to twrp imidietly, but never did. will not turn on

now even flashing will not work. im getting an error
download fail:sahara fail:qsaharaserver failrocess fail.
olso same error when tried to flash full firmware. 

brick ?


----------



## Mhden2x (Mar 23, 2018)

havlaz said:


> i never got the that step. i flashed twrp, succesfully. the steps was to do a reboot to twrp imidietly, but never did. will not turn on
> 
> now even flashing will not work. im getting an error
> download fail:sahara fail:qsaharaserver failrocess fail.
> ...

Click to collapse



have you seen this thread?
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621

the sahara problem is mentioned there, maybe it helps


----------



## lu99ke (Mar 28, 2018)

wbn1 said:


> Switch screen off/on to install 3rd party apps. The install button will work then.

Click to collapse



Thanks for this! It was driving me insane!!


----------



## wbn1 (Mar 28, 2018)

P8 open source code:
https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/en/products/tablets/a-series/tab3-8-plus/downloads


----------



## Nello96 (Mar 29, 2018)

wbn1 said:


> P8 open source code:
> https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/en/products/tablets/a-series/tab3-8-plus/downloads

Click to collapse



I think such a news needs a separate thread because it should be advertised. What do you guys say?

Also, would be nice to know if they're aware of it on Chinese Lenovo forums...


----------



## obvious (Mar 30, 2018)

Nello96 said:


> I think such a news needs a separate thread because it should be advertised. What do you guys say?
> 
> Also, would be nice to know if they're aware of it on Chinese Lenovo forums...

Click to collapse



They know


----------



## Mhden2x (Mar 30, 2018)

does this mean that there is a chance of having a proper custom ROM one day??? (pleeeeeease say yes! haha )


----------



## wbn1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Bootloader is still locked, but who knows.


----------



## TapaSte (Apr 4, 2018)

Experiencing annoying with updates I've cleared store and services cache. Since now I'm no more able to connect my Google accounts. '(

Edit: solved after a couple of restarts. However the tablet continues too take a very long time to install/update every app, after the app has been downloaded.


----------



## ghoulie (Apr 5, 2018)

TapaSte said:


> Experiencing annoying with updates I've cleared store and services cache. Since now I'm no more able to connect my Google accounts. '(
> 
> Edit: solved after a couple of restarts. However the tablet continues too take a very long time to install/update every app, after the app has been downloaded.

Click to collapse



Having the exact same issue. I've never struck this before across multiple Android devices. The only thing that works is to deactivate play store to factory state then let it run. Next use though it is back.

Anyone got any ideas what's going on?


----------



## Mhden2x (Apr 5, 2018)

I have experienced similar problems on Cyanogenmod just before it turns to Lineage on some other, older devices, that's why I always prefered AOSP based ROMs. On this device, fortunately I haven't noticed anyting suspicious yet (latest update and the tablet is rooted with magisk + xposed). I would recommend trying to clean cache, junk etc, which is a long shot but it may help. I use sd maid (I don't trust any other similar apps!) almost once or twice in a week. But it may not help at all, this device is kind of weird lol. If only the bootloader could be unlocked and a light AOSP ROM  could be developed!


----------



## cnmoro (Apr 5, 2018)

TapaSte said:


> Experiencing annoying with updates I've cleared store and services cache. Since now I'm no more able to connect my Google accounts. '(
> 
> Edit: solved after a couple of restarts. However the tablet continues too take a very long time to install/update every app, after the app has been downloaded.

Click to collapse





ghoulie said:


> Having the exact same issue. I've never struck this before across multiple Android devices. The only thing that works is to deactivate play store to factory state then let it run. Next use though it is back.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas what's going on?

Click to collapse



I am having the exact same issue on my device.
Must be some issue with the current rom (I'm currently on S000034)

Very annoying


----------



## TapaSte (Apr 5, 2018)

It seems the problem can be solved giving the "autostart permission" to all apps.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8703F


----------



## obvious (Apr 5, 2018)

Given that we've got a locked bootloader, how on Earth does Magisk modify boot.img without breaking the boot chain security?

Is there a lesson to be learned here that could lead to flashing modified system images? We can modify recovery and boot. Why not system?


----------



## pivotz1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi! Firstly: thanks for the support. For me, the download failed two times, and then won't run the "volume up + power" thing... just the original service menu comes up, BUT after the third "failed" download, the TWRP runs flawlessly, and the following steps are also working, so I am satisfied now, and an owner of a succesfully ROOT-ed Lenovo P8 Plus 
So, won't give up when failed the download, maybe just a bug, but it will be fine!


----------



## wbn1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Did they release another update for the F version or something? My tablet gives a network error whenever I manually check for updates. I only noticed this yesterday as I check for updates every now and then, and it always showed me that the tablet is up to date, but now this.


----------



## giorgiosimeoni (Apr 19, 2018)

I am willing to make a donation for someone to get us a stable custom rom. I know it sounds simple and it's gonna need continuous bug fixes but we have a nice quadrupled tablet. Do you guys think we should give it a try?


----------



## wbn1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Looks like s000035 update launched for the F version. 30MB
security patch level 1 Feb 2018


----------



## daitalos (Apr 19, 2018)

giorgiosimeoni said:


> I am willing to make a donation for someone to get us a stable custom rom. I know it sounds simple and it's gonna need continuous bug fixes but we have a nice quadrupled tablet. Do you guys think we should give it a try?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately 
Lenovo does not release the kernel source for the Tab P8...
bootloader doesn't unlock!
So,how will do the developing ?
sry for english


----------



## TapaSte (Apr 24, 2018)

Edit.

Sent from Huawei Nova Titanium


----------



## sobediny (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello, but when reboot in recovery mode, I have an boot menu with: Reboot, Apply update from ADB, Apply update from sdcard, Apply update from sdcard2, etc.


----------



## cnmoro (Apr 27, 2018)

Is there any way to flash s000035 ota via twrp ?
I get error 7
Don`t want to lose all my data again


----------



## Mhden2x (Apr 27, 2018)

cnmoro said:


> Is there any way to flash s000035 ota via twrp ?
> I get error 7
> Don`t want to lose all my data again

Click to collapse



I found this video, how to overcome error 7, but I don't know if it works. If you try it and it works, please inform us! :fingers-crossed:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wed03948gcg


----------



## derrynj (Apr 28, 2018)

Perhaps there is yet hope of a custom rom. It looks like the source has finally been released!
I don't have the post count to put a url, but you can google 8703X source code and the first Lenovo result has a download link.


----------



## tweakradje (Apr 28, 2018)

Source release was already posted in the thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...f-tb-8703x-t3689442/post76048779#post76048779

At least it will make it possible to have custom kernel! The ROM's may follow.

Cheers


----------



## giorgiosimeoni (Apr 30, 2018)

tweakradje said:


> Source release was already posted in the thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...f-tb-8703x-t3689442/post76048779#post76048779
> 
> At least it will make it possible to have custom kernel! The ROM's may follow.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Hopefully a developer will give us a reason to resurrect our tablet


----------



## wapdap (Apr 30, 2018)

A unlocked bootloader is still needed for Custom Roms?! 

The source code is good anyway, but I'm far away from getting excited.


----------



## giorgiosimeoni (May 1, 2018)

I was wondering whether a custom rom can be flashed in twrp for those of us who have a rooted device with locked bootloader


----------



## daitalos (May 2, 2018)

giorgiosimeoni said:


> I was wondering whether a custom rom can be flashed in twrp for those of us who have a rooted device with locked bootloader

Click to collapse



hypothetically, with the last chinese version twrp 3.2.1-0 & RM Forceencrypt button, maybe yes....
_more easily ofcourse, for users with tb-8703x (bootloader can be unlocked normally via m/adb & fastboot > oem unlock-go etc..)
(only the Lenovo  knows why there is this difference between  two models...it is totally absurd!)


----------



## tweakradje (May 3, 2018)

@daitalos can't you flash only the part that is responsible for the unlocking from the X to the F version? Maybe only *emmc_appsboot.mbn*?
The unlock data could be in the /persist partition.
A few strings from emmc_appsboot.mbn (elf 32 bits executable)

```
oem unlock is not allowed
Need wipe userdata. Do 'fastboot oem unlock-go'
oem unlock
oem unlock-go
oem lock
oem device-info
oem enable-charger-screen
oem disable-charger-screen
oem off-mode-charge
oem select-display-panel
```

I also see these variables like: androidboot.mode=boot-factory (or normal)

I had a mediatek tablet once that accepted that. The partition was called "pre-loader" if I remember correctly. It was the only partition that allowed flashing with a locked bootloader.
Dunno how qualcomm does it.

I have this tablet on its way and would like it unlocked if it arrives. Good hardware. Although root access will be enough in the beginning.

EDIT: 4 may 2018 - digged a little further in to Qualcomm partitions. I have Redmi 4X and has same structure (aboot -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p19)
aboot is emmc_appsboot.mbn from flash file and is simple ELF ARM 32 executable.
Redmi 4X was locked too. But unlocked wit Mi tool after receiving code from Xiaomi. Same procedure as Motorola with the X version of the tablet.

I will try flash the Redmi 4X aboot into the P8. If it works you can get into edl mode (not supported by P8 aboot, see above fastboot list of oem commands)

From Redmi 4X aboot you see tehse oem commands:


```
oem unlock
oem lock
oem edl
oem device-info
oem enable-charger-screen
oem disable-charger-screen
oem off-mode-charge
oem select-display-panel
```

EDL mode is Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader *9008*

Te get EDL mode: Turn your device off. Then, press and hold the volume up button and connect your device to your PC via the USB cable (edit: maybe it must be Volume up + down + power!)

EDL mode supports flashing without encryption keys and certificates.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-note-3/how-to/guide-reboot-to-edl-mode-fastboot-test-t3398718

This EDL Tool provides UNLOCK (is only for ZTE Axon 7) but is example to learn the method: https://forum.xda-developers.com/axon-7/development/axon-7-edl-tool-flash-backup-restore-t3750759
Take a look into the batch file!!!

Here same EDL trick with MiFlash on the ZTE Axon 7. https://forum.xda-developers.com/axon-7/development/edl-emergency-dl-mode-twrp-unlock-t3553514


----------



## daitalos (May 4, 2018)

I no longer have the device unfortunately
follow the instructions of cmd
oem unlock is not allowed for this device - needs >  oem unlock-go
(this does not apply to model F/ only for X model)
for more things after root you can read here maybe:    https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74418926&postcount=14

sry for badly english


----------



## tweakradje (May 14, 2018)

Ok, Got the tablet and TWRP installed using OP. (did it without steps 10 to 14)

Can anyone build a new kernel from source: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/nl/en/products/tablets/a-series/tab3-8-plus/downloads

The stock kernel sucks on cpu core management. No core_ctl.ko module in ROM. Could do with some HOTPLUG. The stock msm_performance HOTPLUG is not working.

I know it is shouting in the desert 

Cheers


----------



## wbn1 (May 14, 2018)

I've been following posts on a russian forum using google translate. This is what a dev wrote:



> I got TB-8703R from the Chinese, I start to do Lineage 14.1 on it. I've already launched twrp with the kernel assembled from the source posted on the lenovo site. To run an arbitrary boot.img or recovery, img without unlocking the bootloader, it is necessary to sign boot.img with a test key.

Click to collapse



This guy had made lineage for other devices, maybe there's some hope.


----------



## tweakradje (May 14, 2018)

@wbn1 Thanks for the info.

You mean here?: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=839669


----------



## wbn1 (May 14, 2018)

Yes. It would be very nice if we had Lineage. That person also mentioned something about ntfs support in an earlier post.


----------



## Fabiojoker (May 23, 2018)

Hello, I take a Lenovo Tab 3 8 Plus TB-8703R LTE from gearbest. It is compatible with the TWRP of the 'X' version?
I see the post from the Russian website, I like very much if a lineage os 14 or 15 is coming for this device. Is any possibility?


----------



## Dagnelino (May 25, 2018)

gearbest has sold in the last period hundreds, if not thousands of these devices.
I also hope that they come out custom rom for this device.
It would be open a donation collection to have a device to someone interested in hacking on it


----------



## tweakradje (May 25, 2018)

Already tried to run T4 P8 rom (Nougat) on it.
Boot.img worked fine without problem but couldn't use the system.img: was too Big.
T3 P8 has only 3GB system partition, T4 P8 has 4 GB system partition.
Then I stopped. Didn't have time to reduce system.img from T4 P8.

I combined kernel from T4 with ramdisk from T3 in my boot.img. It started al right after applying "RM ForceEncrypt" in TWRP. 

Think there is no technical problem that prevent running custom ROM on our T3 P8.

Also source code for kernel is available and I read on 4PDA that someone already used it for TWRP. Maybe we only need TREBLE compatible boot partition.

Maybe soeone can ask proper person on 4PDA thread what the status is?

Cheers

EDIT: got contact with user HighwayStar from 4pda. Lineage 14.1 + kernel build from source is almost ready. If creator doesn't start a thread I will. Could be within a week!!!


----------



## tweakradje (May 25, 2018)

Lineage 14.1 test version already posted by HighwayStar.

I tested it on Wifi version but it doesn't boot correct. X version should work.

Must read here: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=839669&view=findpost&p=73630732

Link to firmware: http://4pda.ru/pages/go/?u=https://...QoQPQv--SzUuCprw2/view?usp=sharing&e=73630732

EDIT: link to one new firmware for X/R/F version

MAKE SURE YOU HAVE TWRP BACKUP of *BOOT, DATA and SYSTEM* first!!!
Follow this step by step!!!
- go into TWRP
- backup DATA, SYSTEM and BOOT
- Advance wipe DATA and CACHE (Not Format Data)
- install lineage.zip
- install adreno patch if you have wifi version!
- Install SuperSu (if you want it)
- Apply RM Forceencrypt if it asks for password after reboot!
- reboot

Big thanks to HighwayStar from 4pda.

ps: he will create new thread for this ROM on XDA soon. Don't post in this thread please.
Respect the OP. Thanks.


----------



## Shuny (May 26, 2018)

Great job, thanks ! 

Just received this tablet today, hope we'll see a few good custom ROMs in the future !


----------



## TapaSte (May 26, 2018)

It seems there is no forward step for what concern the WiFi version (8703f)...
[emoji22]

Sent from Huawei Nova Titanium


----------



## wbn1 (May 26, 2018)

8703F version got posted. My two cents is that it might be a few days to a week before we get something that performs nicely. I hope the author opens a thread here on xda soon.


----------



## highwaystar_ru (May 27, 2018)

giorgiosimeoni said:


> I am willing to make a donation for someone to get us a stable custom rom. I know it sounds simple and it's gonna need continuous bug fixes but we have a nice quadrupled tablet. Do you guys think we should give it a try?

Click to collapse



Ok, I'm here for bounty. Please check it out Lineage 14.1 here. ROM builds uploaded, kernel source uploaded, device and vendor tree soon. https://forum.xda-developers.com/th...m-lineageos-14-1-lenovo-tab-3-8-plus-t3796119

Near future plan is to fix remaining issues on Lineage 14.1 and move to Lineage 15.1 (oreo).


----------



## floydz (May 27, 2018)

Any chance we have similiar drivers and  app for linux?


----------



## wbn1 (May 27, 2018)

Does the ROM come with ntfs/exfat support ?

edit: tablet reads my ntfs formatted sd card.


----------



## lu99ke (Jun 3, 2018)

*Failed to Open Comm Port Handle*

Hi All,

Firstly thankyou so much for your hard work and for sharing all your work and thoughts.

For some reason, I get a failure when hitting "download" during the process in QFIL.

 "error: function: port_connect: 100 Failed to open  com port handle:" ( this happens about 15 times )
"error: function:  main: 297 could not connect to \\.\com3"
Download fail; Sahara Fail: QSaharaServer Fail: Process Fail"

For the record:
1 - Have downloaded and installed drivers, QPST.
2 - ADB is installed. 
3 - Have enabled USB debugging & OEM unlock
4 - Fastboot & ADB both recognise device properly via cmd prompt 
5 - Windows recognises device 
6 - QFIL recognises device as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008" ( com3 or com4 depending on usb slot I use)
7 - have tried different USB ports and dfferent USB cords...

It has to be something with QFIL specifically as the PC recognises the device fine in all other modes - suggesting that the USB cord / ports are working as normal.

Is there another setting in the tablet I need to turn on??

Any ideas at all would be very much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

EDIT****
All ok - tried on a different PC and worked fine.
****


----------



## max1001 (Jun 5, 2018)

It seem most apps on play store is giving me the "app isn't compatible error". What's the best way to fix this with root?


----------



## Fabiojoker (Jun 5, 2018)

I really thank all those who are working on the Lineage OS 14.1 for this tablet, I followed all the guides and on my TAB3 8703X it works really well, at the moment I did not find any problems in using it.
Note: For the root I installed Magisk and everything works perfectly, the only thing to say is that after having done the root I had to reapply the RM Forceencrypt, because the tablet reminded me again the password at startup. After this everything worked perfectly.
Thank you!!!


----------



## TapaSte (Jun 5, 2018)

Is anyone experiencing a delayed screen wake up, after the on/off button has pressed ?

Sent from Lenovo Tab 3 8" Plus with Lineage 14.1


----------



## Mhden2x (Jun 5, 2018)

TapaSte said:


> Is anyone experiencing a delayed screen wake up, after the on/off button has pressed ?
> 
> Sent from Lenovo Tab 3 8" Plus with Lineage 14.1

Click to collapse



you mean on LOS ROM? Yes, but this is the wrong thread to discuss it


----------



## TapaSte (Jun 5, 2018)

Mhden2x said:


> you mean on LOS ROM? Yes, but this is the wrong thread to discuss it

Click to collapse



Yes, with Los 14.1

Sent from Huawei Nova Titanium


----------



## Dagnelino (Jun 8, 2018)

but an official Topic with LOS rom in xda is available?


----------



## belej (Jun 8, 2018)

Yes it is.


----------



## TapaSte (Jun 8, 2018)

Dagnelino said:


> but an official Topic with LOS rom in xda is available?

Click to collapse


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=3796119&share_fid=3793&share_type=t

Sent from Huawei Nova Titanium


----------



## belej (Jun 11, 2018)

What about TWRP 3. 2. 1 ?
I can see it on 4PDA, but links seems dead.

recovery-TWRP-3.2.1-0117-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150.img 
recovery-TWRP-3.2.1-0117-LENOVO_P8(8703X)-CN-wzsx150.img

Can anyone get this files?


----------



## wbn1 (Jun 11, 2018)

belej said:


> What about TWRP 3. 2. 1 ?
> I can see it on 4PDA, but links seems dead.
> 
> recovery-TWRP-3.2.1-0117-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150.img
> ...

Click to collapse



They were posted here awhile ago.


obvious said:


> Here they are. Updated twrp images. At your own risk!
> 
> recovery-TWRP-3.2.1-0117-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150.img
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1G7KUZ_IPtaRWpiaeKxlzWMjokE0XA1UN/view?usp=drivesdk
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## daitalos (Jun 12, 2018)

belej said:


> What about TWRP 3. 2. 1 ?
> I can see it on 4PDA, but links seems dead.
> 
> recovery-TWRP-3.2.1-0117-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150.img
> ...

Click to collapse



all you need is here :   https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/links-t3764658
4PA is prohibited in XDA...


----------



## belej (Jun 12, 2018)

Sorry, I missed it somehow.
OK, 321 installed.
Thank you, both of you.


----------



## TapaSte (Jun 12, 2018)

Successfully updated to 3.2.1 from 3.1.1 without the need to(re)make "RM force encrypt" ...

Sent from Lenovo Tab 3 8" Plus with Lineage 14.1


----------



## Ste8585 (Jun 14, 2018)

*file qnc*

Hi guys,

the lte signal(in Italy) of my 8703x buyed in china was very bad, I tryed to change some nv parameters to unlock band with qpst an qxdm and now.......no signal.....please somepeople do a backup of qnc file for me?
please.....


----------



## bart3385 (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm confused. 
Your set of instructions ends with: "14) Reboot into system and your device should now be rooted".
Does it mean this entire procedure brings you to rooting the device only?
Or does it flash the device with English stock ROM?
Most importantly, after finishing the 14 steps, will my Chinese Lenovo device gain full Play Store access?

Thanks.


----------



## TapaSte (Jun 22, 2018)

With the first lineage version (May 28) I think it could be there is an issue for want concern the proximity sensor.

Sent with Tapatalk from Huawei Nova Titanium


----------



## mryan64 (Jun 24, 2018)

bart3385 said:


> I'm confused.
> Your set of instructions ends with: "14) Reboot into system and your device should now be rooted".
> Does it mean this entire procedure brings you to rooting the device only?
> Or does it flash the device with English stock ROM?
> ...

Click to collapse



I am very new to this (unknowingly bought the Chinese Lenovo P8 from joybuy) and I have the same question. I went through all the steps but nothing seems to be any different. Still can't access google play store and things are still Chinese?


----------



## michaelstav (Jun 28, 2018)

*Rom for device*

Hey,
I rooted the tablet (4g model) as instructed.
Now that the device is rooted, can you recommend a ROM?
I have serious problems regarding mobile networks and hopefully this will solve it ( or can you recommend anytholing else)?
I have tried the cellphone company and changing settings and so on...

P.s.
I trized azira patch but it sais there is no root permission.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## wbn1 (Jun 28, 2018)

There's only one custom ROM available. 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/th...m-lineageos-14-1-lenovo-tab-3-8-plus-t3796119


----------



## verspax (Jun 28, 2018)

Mhden2x said:


> I don't know if it is necessary, but I did it just in case and it works as expected. The device is rooted.
> In detail, for those who want to try, I had rooted my device with SuperSU (the option in TWRP). So I didn't touch the app in Android, I booted in TWRP, unrooted the device via the option there, rebooted in recovery, flashed magisk 16, did the RMEncryption thing in "advanced" (with DMVerity checked by default), cleared cache & dalvik/art and then rebooted the system.
> It takes some minutes to rebuild ART etc depending on how many apps you have installed and voila

Click to collapse



Please, someone can confirm these steps for install directly Magisk in TB-8703*F* (wifi)?

Flash TWRP via QFIL according to the thread procedure (successfully with latest TWRP 3.2.1)
Once in TWRP (i'm here) : i've *not yet installed SU and not rebooted to system* for now... ?


RM Forceencrypt (with DMVerity checked by default) and reboot to Recovery? to System before ? *It's needed at least first time?*
Flash "Magisk-v16.0.zip"
RM Forceencrypt (with DMVerity checked by default)
Wipe "Cache" and "Dalvik / ART Cache" (before reboot)
Reboot to System
Install MagiskManager-v5.7.0.apk
Enjoy

That's right?
Thanks!


----------



## Mhden2x (Jun 28, 2018)

verspax said:


> Please, someone can confirm these steps for install directly Magisk in TB-8703*F* (wifi)?
> 
> Flash TWRP via QFIL according to the thread procedure (successfully with latest TWRP 3.2.1)
> Once in TWRP (i'm here) : i've *not yet installed SU and not rebooted to system* for now... ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep. Since you are already in TWRP, I don't think rebooting to TWRP is necessary, but just in case do it. At this stage RM Forceencrypt is NOT necessary either I guess.
Flash Magisk, now do  RM Forceencrypt, wipe cache and Dalvik/ ART and then reboot to system. If it prompts you to install SuperSU, of course press "do not install".
Magisk works fine, on both Stock and LOS ROM.


----------



## verspax (Jun 28, 2018)

Works! Thank you so much 

*How to install Magisk directly on your new TB-8703F?*


Flash TWRP (latest version, you can) via QFIL according to the thread procedure (in first page) until step 11
Instead of install SU, flash "Magisk-v16.0.zip" (or latest version - don't Wipe Cache/Dalvik after this) 
RM Forceencrypt (with DMVerity checked by default)
Wipe "Cache" and "Dalvik / ART Cache"
Reboot to System
Install MagiskManager-v5.7.0.apk (or latest version)
Enjoy

If system ask password for decrypt partition after reboot, go back in TWRP for reapply RM Forceencrypt (as step 3) and reboot.


----------



## TapaSte (Jun 28, 2018)

michaelstav said:


> Hey,
> I rooted the tablet (4g model) as instructed.
> Now that the device is rooted, can you recommend a ROM?
> I have serious problems regarding mobile networks and hopefully this will solve it ( or can you recommend anytholing else)?
> ...

Click to collapse



See previous posts...

Sent from Lenovo Tab 3 8" Plus with Lineage 14.1


----------



## verspax (Jun 28, 2018)

Anyone been able to install Xposed successfully (for Magisk, topjohnwu edition)?


----------



## Mhden2x (Jun 29, 2018)

verspax said:


> Anyone been able to install Xposed successfully (for Magisk, topjohnwu edition)?

Click to collapse



You mean the "systemless" one from within Magisk, right? It works for me. It works on LOS and it also worked on the stock ROM in the past. Did you try the right SDK version? For example for my ROM (LOS 14.1) the right one is systemless SDK 25. I guess for Marshmallow (Android 6) is SDK 23.


----------



## Bobobinator (Jul 3, 2018)

Rooted my tab yesterday, no bug, works flawlessly. Thanks!


----------



## verspax (Jul 8, 2018)

Mhden2x said:


> You mean the "systemless" one from within Magisk, right? It works for me. It works on LOS and it also worked on the stock ROM in the past. Did you try the right SDK version? For example for my ROM (LOS 14.1) the right one is systemless SDK 25. I guess for Marshmallow (Android 6) is SDK 23.

Click to collapse



Exactly, I mean Xposed SDK23 for stock ROM systemless/Magisk: https://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/unofficial-systemless-xposed-t3388268
I didn't install anything, I did not want to risk to brick the tablet without get a feedback first. Now I will probably try to install it...

Thanks


----------



## Ksiezyca (Aug 3, 2018)

I have TB-8703F (wifi only). I made according to the instructions and now I can only enter TWRP. Rom lineage os does not work, only the picture flashes every now and then. Do you know what could have gone wrong? I did everything according to the instructions (Film on YT "TB-8703F lenovo rom problem ksiezyc")


----------



## u.carvalho (Aug 8, 2018)

*Error step 7, please help*

Validating Application Configuration
Load APP Configuration
COM:-1
PBLDOWNLOADPROTOCOL:0
PROGRAMMER:True
PROGRAMMER:C:\Users\ucarv\Downloads\TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn
RESETSAHARASTATEEMACHINE:False
SEARCHPATH:C:\Users\ucarv\Downloads\TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150-QPST
RAWPROGRAM:
rawprogram0.xml
PATCH:
patch0.xml
ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:False
ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:100
MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:False
MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:49152
DEVICETYPE:eMMC
PLATFORM:8x26
VALIDATIONMODE:0
RESETAFTERDOWNLOAD:False
MAXDIGESTTABLESIZE:8192
SWITCHTOFIREHOSETIMEOUT:30
RESETTIMEOUT:200
RESETDELAYTIME:2
FLATBUILDPATH:C:\
FLATBUILDFORCEOVERRIDE:True
QCNPATH:C:\Temp\00000000.qcn
QCNAUTOBACKUPRESTORE:False
SPCCODE:000000
ENABLEMULTISIM:False
AUTOPRESERVEPARTITIONS:False
PARTITIONPRESERVEMODE:0
PRESERVEDPARTITIONS:0
PRESERVEDPARTITIONS:
ERASEALL:False
Load ARG Configuration
Validating Download Configuration
Image Search Path: C:\Users\ucarv\Downloads\TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150-QPST
RAWPROGRAM file path: C:\Users\ucarv\Downloads\TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\rawprogram0.xml
PATCH file path:C:\Users\ucarv\Downloads\TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\patch0.xml
Programmer Path:C:\Users\ucarv\Downloads\TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn
Process Index:0
Image Search Path: C:\Users\ucarv\Downloads\TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150-QPST
RAWPROGRAM file path: C:\Users\ucarv\Downloads\TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\rawprogram0.xml
PATCH file path:C:\Users\ucarv\Downloads\TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\patch0.xml
Start Download
Program Path:C:\Users\ucarv\Downloads\TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn
***** Working Folder:C:\Users\ucarv\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_4
Binary build date: Oct 31 2016 @ 22:51:05
QSAHARASERVER CALLED LIKE THIS: 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\QSaharaServer.ex'Current working dir: C:\Users\ucarv\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_4
Sahara mappings:
2: amss.mbn
6: apps.mbn
8: dsp1.mbn
10: dbl.mbn
11: osbl.mbn
12: dsp2.mbn
16: efs1.mbn
17: efs2.mbn
20: efs3.mbn
21: sbl1.mbn
22: sbl2.mbn
23: rpm.mbn
25: tz.mbn
28: dsp3.mbn
29: acdb.mbn
30: wdt.mbn
31: mba.mbn
13: C:\Users\ucarv\Downloads\TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn
16:15:58: ERROR: function: port_connect:100 Failed to open com port handle
16:15:58: ERROR: function: port_connect:100 Failed to open com port handle
16:15:58: ERROR: function: port_connect:100 Failed to open com port handle
16:15:58: ERROR: function: port_connect:100 Failed to open com port handle
16:15:58: ERROR: function: port_connect:100 Failed to open com port handle
16:15:58: ERROR: function: port_connect:100 Failed to open com port handle
16:15:58: ERROR: function: port_connect:100 Failed to open com port handle
16:15:58: ERROR: function: port_connect:100 Failed to open com port handle
16:15:58: ERROR: function: port_connect:100 Failed to open com port handle
16:15:58: ERROR: function: port_connect:100 Failed to open com port handle
16:15:58: ERROR: function: main:297 Could not connect to \\.\COM4
Download Fail:Sahara Fail:QSaharaServer Failrocess fail
Finish Download

What should I do?


----------



## daitalos (Aug 9, 2018)

16:15:58: ERROR: function: main:297 Could not connect to \\.\COM4
Download Fail:Sahara Fail:QSaharaServer Failrocess fail
Finish Download

What should I do?[/QUOTE]

For 
Download Fail:Sahara Fail:QSaharaServer Failrocess fail  - problem you can read here :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621

(Also, error 7 is recovery issue...latest version TWRP is here :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/links-t3764658  )


----------



## elros90 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi guys, a few months ago I've successfully rooted my tablet (WiFi version) with su, following the guide on the first page. Now I'd like to unroot it because I'm going to sell it as stock. How do I unroot it properly? (Maybe it's already been asked but I can't find a clear answer) 
Thanks you!


----------



## daitalos (Aug 23, 2018)

elros90 said:


> Hi guys, a few months ago I've successfully rooted my tablet (WiFi version) with su, following the guide on the first page. Now I'd like to unroot it because I'm going to sell it as stock. How do I unroot it properly? (Maybe it's already been asked but I can't find a clear answer)
> Thanks you!

Click to collapse




just,flash Stock Rom ....you can read here how :   https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621


----------



## applemacosx86 (Aug 28, 2018)

thank you very much, finally i got this device rooted, thanks again.


----------



## fidodid0 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello, I would like to do root and twrp in my TAB3 8 Plus. What should I upload on the housing and carton is TB-8703R in the hardware information I have TB-8703X? Please, help me not to break.


----------



## easyfly (Sep 21, 2018)

fidodid0 said:


> Hello, I would like to do root and twrp in my TAB3 8 Plus. What should I upload on the housing and carton is TB-8703R in the hardware information I have TB-8703X? Please, help me not to break.

Click to collapse



I have  the same, i follow the guide for root and twrp and now is ok


----------



## fidodid0 (Sep 26, 2018)

How do I install SuperSu or Magisk? because there is no download available in the thread.


----------



## fidodid0 (Sep 26, 2018)

I did as in the guide but unfortunately in Root Checker shows that there is no root access.


----------



## daitalos (Sep 27, 2018)

fidodid0 said:


> I did as in the guide but unfortunately in Root Checker shows that there is no root access.

Click to collapse



here is but ...
First than all, you need twrp recovery on your device & from twrp you can flash supersu or magisk  etc...

supersu :  https://download.chainfire.eu/1220/SuperSU/SR5-SuperSU-v2.82-SR5-20171001224502.zip
magisk :   https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445      (last version!)
Latest twrp 3.2.1-0  :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/links-t3764658        (optional)

Read again carefully the instructions in OP (especially for drivers that you need ) be careful in step 8,10,13 & RM Forceencrypt!


----------



## fidodid0 (Sep 27, 2018)

I read the topic step by step. I made exactly points 8-13. SuperSu has been installed. The menu is visible. But no access to the root. Maybe Magisk will be better?


----------



## daitalos (Sep 27, 2018)

fidodid0 said:


> I read the topic step by step. I made exactly points 8-13. SuperSu has been installed. The menu is visible. But no access to the root. Maybe Magisk will be better?

Click to collapse



you used 'RM Forceencrypt' after installing the SuperSU?(!)
you have already installed twrp on your device? 
If yes follow the steps 11,12,13 in OP

_if you want you can try & magisk (only,if your device is unrooted!)


----------



## fidodid0 (Sep 27, 2018)

So I used 'RM Forceencrypt' before and after installing the SuperSU
Yes, I have TWRP installed.
Steps 11,12,13, I did and in the root checker shows that there is no root access


----------



## daitalos (Sep 27, 2018)

fidodid0 said:


> So I used 'RM Forceencrypt' before and after installing the SuperSU
> Yes, I have TWRP installed.
> Steps 11,12,13, I did and in the root checker shows that there is no root access

Click to collapse



download BusyBox checker from playstore and see what it shows

although this shows the same, then something is wrong at some point (what is your model Lenovo P8?)


----------



## fidodid0 (Sep 27, 2018)

This is my tablet








Install SuperSU from Advance level? or from some * .zip file


----------



## daitalos (Sep 27, 2018)

fidodid0 said:


> This is my tablet
> 
> Install SuperSU from Advance level? or from some * .zip file

Click to collapse



I can not see the photo, you uploaded it in the wrong way
Anyway...
Download this zip (SuperSU) :  https://download.chainfire.eu/1220/SuperSU/SR5-SuperSU-v2.82-SR5-20171001224502.zip

Sent it to your device > Reboot on recovery > twrp > Install > Install zip (supersu) > RM Forceencrypt & reboot system 
(if you do not use RM Forceencrypt after the flash of any file, the device will not start - boot!)
 carefully!


----------



## fidodid0 (Sep 27, 2018)

How many times have I used RM Forceencrypt?

1. I upload to the supersu.zip device
2. I enter the TWRP I am doing RM Forceencrypt
3. Restart device
4. I enter TWRP, installs supersu.zip
5. I'm doing RM Forceencrypt
6. Restart the device

Is it supposed to look like this?

Now you see phto ?
<a href="https://iv.pl/viewer.php?file=23978838591516419759.png"><img src="https://iv.pl/images/23978838591516419759_thumb.jpg" border="0" alt="23978838591516419759.png" /></a>




I have on the housing




<a href="https://iv.pl/viewer.php?file=09541894937512866563.jpg"><img src="https://iv.pl/images/09541894937512866563_thumb.jpg" border="0" alt="09541894937512866563.jpg" /></a>


----------



## daitalos (Sep 27, 2018)

fidodid0 said:


> How many times have I used RM Forceencrypt?
> 
> 1. I upload to the supersu.zip device
> 2. I enter the TWRP I am doing RM Forceencrypt
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## fidodid0 (Sep 27, 2018)

In the first post, it is written that two times you must use RM Forceencrypt, item 10.13
I do not want to change Rom.


----------



## daitalos (Sep 27, 2018)

fidodid0 said:


> In the first post, it is written that two times you must use RM Forceencrypt, item 10.13
> I do not want to change Rom.

Click to collapse




yes,this in step 10 if you Install twrp + Root via QPST/QFIL method ...
you can try again if you want from the beginning & QPST method in OP ( If you have tb-8703X model as I see in the screenshot, your BT can Unlock with  "oem unlock-go" if you want)  Read here how :   http://lenovo-forums.ru/topic/23107-lenovo-tab3-a8-plus-tb3-8703-razblokirovka-zagruzchika/
All (general) threads for Lenovo P8 :   https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/lenovo-p8


----------



## fidodid0 (Sep 27, 2018)

I do not know how to do root anymore. I used the guide on the first page. What gives me the detachment? I'm sorry but my English is not good.

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------

I succeeded in uploading Magiska. RM Forceencrypt I did only once.


----------



## comfortable (Oct 13, 2018)

wbn1 said:


> Hi. Is there any way to add NTFS/exFAT support to the tablet? I'm using a portable SSD through OTG and it will not read it unless I format it to FAT32.. Preferably w/o rooting.

Click to collapse



Look into some of the Paragon apps available. I think I tried one of them a while ago. It worked. But my device was rooted. They do offer a nonroot product though.


----------



## Catscratch (Oct 18, 2018)

u.carvalho said:


> 13: C:\Users\ucarv\Downloads\TWRP-3.1.1-0821-LENOVO_P8(8703F)-CN-wzsx150-QPST\prog_emmc_firehose_8953_ddr.mbn
> 16:15:58: ERROR: function: port_connect:100 Failed to open com port handle
> 16:15:58: ERROR: function: port_connect:100 Failed to open com port handle
> 16:15:58: ERROR: function: port_connect:100 Failed to open com port handle
> ...

Click to collapse



Got the same problem.

Tried several usb ports, different Win10 PCs, several usb cables and QFIL versions. Error remains.
I also disabled Win10 driver verification. No success.

Any chance to get the job done here?

*Edit: It cost me a lot of time and a lot of tries, but finally I got it. I don't really know how I solved it. But at the end I flashed TWRP of this thread as fast as I could after using "adb reboot edl". Then I spammed Download in QFIL (I hate this tool...). After many tries I got TWRP running. And then I immediately flashed the new modified TWRP 3.2.1 from lineage thread.*

At the end, I got a running custom rom.


----------



## daitalos (Oct 18, 2018)

Catscratch said:


> Got the same problem.
> 
> Tried several usb ports, different Win10 PCs, several usb cables and QFIL versions. Error remains.
> I also disabled Win10 driver verification. No success.
> ...

Click to collapse



_For  error  "Download Fail:Sahara Fail:QSaharaServer Failrocess fail"   -  we can use this version QPST & another port usb +update usb drivers from windows etc...
https://androiddatahost.com/np4wq
(you can find all you need here)    :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621


----------



## elvinguitar (Oct 30, 2018)

I've rooted my phone right after unboxing it (without installing any patches or updates). Now, I've tried installing OTA updates but it's not working. I've Magisk installed. Is there a workaround for this?


----------



## audinisio (Nov 16, 2018)

Dont work for me: 

https://prnt.sc/liz7fj

Help, plz!


----------



## daitalos (Nov 16, 2018)

audinisio said:


> Dont work for me:
> 
> https://prnt.sc/liz7fj
> 
> Help, plz!

Click to collapse




before writing  you must read 1-2 posts above for error sahara etc!...
read carefully here :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621


----------



## audinisio (Nov 20, 2018)

daitalos said:


> before writing  you must read 1-2 posts above for error sahara etc!...
> read carefully here :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621

Click to collapse




I did exactly as mentioned in the tutorial, but still the error persists. My firmware is in '... s000035 ...', does this also work for this version?

Thnks!


----------



## daitalos (Nov 20, 2018)

audinisio said:


> I did exactly as mentioned in the tutorial, but still the error persists. My firmware is in '... s000035 ...', does this also work for this version?
> 
> Thnks!

Click to collapse



I do not remember for what versions I used it but I think for any version(if you want you can try & other version)

_*before than all disable driver signature enforcement on Windows 10 permanently/temporarily & reboor pc : 
https://www.howtogeek.com/167723/ho...8.1-so-that-you-can-install-unsigned-drivers/

_update your qualcomm drivers! :  https://www.themefoxx.com/2018/07/qualcomm-hs-usb-qdloader-9008-driver.html
("Qualcomm Lenovo HS-USB QDLoader 9008 " must be seen & in the device manager & no 9006 or anything else)

_use this version qpst :  https://androiddatahost.com/np4wq      (extract & use qfil that included inside)
 _Try to another USB port 

(   https://androidmtk.com/use-qualcomm-flash-image-loader-qfil              )

many users here have found the solution to this problem if you see past posts


----------



## faisal_vistro (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi,
I installed QPST and Qualcomm driver but I can see QFIL.
Can someone help me.


----------



## daitalos (Dec 1, 2018)

faisal_vistro said:


> Hi,
> I installed QPST and Qualcomm driver but I can see QFIL.
> Can someone help me.

Click to collapse




https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621


----------



## henediac (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi, i followed step by step tutorial and after step 8 my device seems to be almost dead. It wont boot and when i connect it to PC, white led blinks and  QFIL shows Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008 (COM ) so i guess it is a chance.  I tried flash TWRP again, but this time sahara... i installed recomended QPST and tried again and again install twrp and stock rom using various cables and usb ports... sahara still,  What else can i do? My device is TB-8703R.


----------



## daitalos (Dec 1, 2018)

henediac said:


> Hi, i followed step by step tutorial and after step 8 my device seems to be almost dead. It wont boot and when i connect it to PC, white led blinks and  QFIL shows Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008 (COM ) so i guess it is a chance.  I tried flash TWRP again, but this time sahara... i installed recomended QPST and tried again and again install twrp and stock rom using various cables and usb ports... sahara still,  What else can i do? My device is TB-8703R.

Click to collapse




Read a few posts before & here for "Sahara" problem

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621


----------



## henediac (Dec 1, 2018)

@daitalos what does blinking led mean?


----------



## daitalos (Dec 2, 2018)

henediac said:


> @daitalos what does blinking led mean?

Click to collapse




I do not know exactly...
it can mean different things,depending on when it lights up etc..


----------



## henediac (Dec 2, 2018)

daitalos said:


> I do not know exactly...
> it can mean different things,depending on when it lights up etc..

Click to collapse



I meant that, when i connected device to PC or charger, it blinked and this was only one sign of its life 

Finally i did it. I had to turn off USB 3 expansion card and then it just worked.


----------



## elvinguitar (Dec 8, 2018)

How do you guys install the latest version of Magisk (v18.0)? Tried to flash it via TWRP then remove force encryption, but Magisk wasn't updated.


----------



## Hubertus Bigend (Dec 9, 2018)

*No luck with an "untouched" device on stock ROM S000035 – 'Sahara' problem persists*

Like this:

```
ERROR: function: sahara_rx_data:194 Unable to read packet header. Only read 0 bytes.
ERROR: function: sahara_main:854 Sahara protocol error
ERROR: function: main:265 Uploading Image using Sahara protocol failed
```
For two days, I tried everything I could find including what I found here, on two different PCs, one running Windows 7, one Windows 10. The tablet has developer mode, OEM unlocking and USB debugging enabled. It's a TB-8703F device with ROW firmware.

Installed Lenovo USB drivers 1.1.41, Qualcomm USB Host drivers 1.00.40.5, QPST 2.7.460. (Tried other versions, too. installing software and copying TWRP files into different locations and drives. Tried copying TWRP files in QPST bin folder.) Started QFIL and opened TWRP files as documented. Fully shut down tablet. Started tablet with pressing and holding Volume+ key and connecting to PC. Qualcomm port showed up in QFIL (first time immediately, in following attempts I had to "choose port" from list). I clicked "Download", and after a minute the "Sahara" error showed up. Tried different USB ports, and tried after disconnecting any retrofitted USB 3 ports. Nothing.

I wonder whether there still might be something left that I can try...

Cheers,
HB


----------



## daitalos (Dec 10, 2018)

Hubertus Bigend said:


> Like this:
> 
> ```
> ERROR: function: sahara_rx_data:194 Unable to read packet header. Only read 0 bytes.
> ...

Click to collapse




first of all, you have disabled the driver signature ? 
Try : uninstall all USB drivers
Reboot pc 
Disable driver signature 
Install all drivers again 
Reboot pc & try to flash etc ...

(Take drivers from here :   https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621        )

---------- Post added at 08:46 ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 ----------




elvinguitar said:


> How do you guys install the latest version of Magisk (v18.0)? Tried to flash it via TWRP then remove force encryption, but Magisk wasn't updated.

Click to collapse




try to upgrade directly via Magisk Manager ...


----------



## elvinguitar (Dec 10, 2018)

daitalos said:


> first of all, you have disabled the driver signature ?
> Try : uninstall all USB drivers
> Reboot pc
> Disable driver signature
> ...

Click to collapse



That didn't work. I managed to install Magisk v18.0 but I'm losing my root.


----------



## daitalos (Dec 11, 2018)

elvinguitar said:


> That didn't work. I managed to install Magisk v18.0 but I'm losing my root.

Click to collapse




are you using RM Forceencrypt? 
Step 13 in OP ?


----------



## elvinguitar (Dec 11, 2018)

daitalos said:


> are you using RM Forceencrypt?
> Step 13 in OP ?

Click to collapse



Yup, I'm doing RM Forceencrypt. Were you able to install magisk v18.0?


----------



## daitalos (Dec 11, 2018)

elvinguitar said:


> Yup, I'm doing RM Forceencrypt. Were you able to install magisk v18.0?

Click to collapse




IDK because I no longer have the device (maybe you can try other version magisk)
See here newest version twrp :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/links-t3764658

[maybe you can try with this version twrp with special function Sign boot (from Lineageos14.1 thread) ]

Read here for this version twrp :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/th...m-lineageos-14-1-lenovo-tab-3-8-plus-t3796119

                    sry for english


----------



## elvinguitar (Dec 11, 2018)

daitalos said:


> IDK because I no longer have the device (maybe you can try other version magisk)
> See here newest version twrp :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/links-t3764658
> 
> [maybe you can try with this version twrp with special function Sign boot (from Lineageos14.1 thread) ]
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using the latest version of TWRP already.


----------



## daitalos (Dec 11, 2018)

elvinguitar said:


> I'm using the latest version of TWRP already.

Click to collapse




I think, better is to ask in Lineageos thread what version of magisk is compatible now ...


----------



## JDASOUSA (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi. Please help me.
In my computer the tablet not detected

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




JDASOUSA said:


> Hi. Please help me.
> In my computer the tablet not detected

Click to collapse



I finish.
Is possible install magisk manager and not SuperSu?


----------



## schizzofrenetico (Feb 5, 2019)

I just finished installing the latest version of Magisk (18.1) and Magisk Manager (7.0.0) and it's all working perfectly... you have to remember to always do the sign boot after the installation of the Magisk zip...


----------



## fidodid0 (Feb 5, 2019)

can you write step by step how to do it


----------



## daitalos (Feb 5, 2019)

fidodid0 said:


> can you write step by step how to do it

Click to collapse




Read in OP carefully please  
everything is explained step by step  
maybe this can help you in the future :   https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621

                                                                            :good:

---------- Post added at 19:09 ---------- Previous post was at 19:07 ----------




JDASOUSA said:


> Hi. Please help me.
> In my computer the tablet not detected
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes it is...
Read carefully a few pages back


----------



## schizzofrenetico (Feb 5, 2019)

fidodid0 said:


> can you write step by step how to do it

Click to collapse



as already mentioned, everything is present on the homepage... possibly ask where you find problems, doubts or what is written on the homepage does not match what you find


----------



## fidodid0 (Feb 5, 2019)

I would like to ask myself not to spoil the equipment.


----------



## spartacuss (Feb 8, 2019)

henediac said:


> Hi, i followed step by step tutorial and after step 8 my device seems to be almost dead. It wont boot and when i connect it to PC, white led blinks and  QFIL shows Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008 (COM ) so i guess it is a chance.  I tried flash TWRP again, but this time sahara... i installed recomended QPST and tried again and again install twrp and stock rom using various cables and usb ports... sahara still,  What else can i do? My device is TB-8703R.

Click to collapse



I have the same problem, my tablet wont start, and the QFIL stop detecting my tablet. He just blink and windows spam "usb device not recognized"

What can i do??


----------



## schizzofrenetico (Feb 8, 2019)

spartacuss said:


> I have the same problem, my tablet wont start, and the QFIL stop detecting my tablet. He just blink and windows spam "usb device not recognized"
> 
> What can i do??

Click to collapse



try to take a look at the following thread

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621


----------



## aunsoenr (Feb 17, 2019)

*error downloading twrp*

getting the following error in QFIL (can see device on com4)

ERROR: function: main: 297 Could not connect to \\. \COM4
Download Fail: Sahara Fail:QSaharaServer Failrocess fail

How may I resolve this?

Thanks,


----------



## daitalos (Feb 17, 2019)

aunsoenr said:


> getting the following error in QFIL (can see device on com4)
> 
> ERROR: function: main: 297 Could not connect to \\. \COM4
> Download Fail: Sahara Fail:QSaharaServer Failrocess fail
> ...

Click to collapse




"Sahara" error is a known problem in qfil
see the link above in the previous post ....go there & read carefully.
the solution is simple and explained there.....


----------



## aunsoenr (Feb 18, 2019)

daitalos said:


> "Sahara" error is a known problem in qfil
> see the link above in the previous post ....go there & read carefully.
> the solution is simple and explained there.....

Click to collapse



Your right, was an easy fix, my apologies.

For those that encounter this problem, go into your devices listing and see if there is an error for your device.  Update the drivers and your good to go!


----------



## dereck_br (Mar 5, 2019)

Thnaks for a great job.
I installed on my Lenovo TB-8703F.


----------



## hidroela (Apr 23, 2019)

thanks for the hard work you put into it.


----------



## lestatab (May 30, 2019)

Cool! I returned to stock following the steps (TB-8703X). thank you! I tred Pixel Experience, LineageOS 16.0, AospExtended ROM V6.5, Resurrection Remix v7.0.2 and all those have the wifi issue/bug while playing or watch video streaming. Appears a popup message "wifi lost connection" for a second


----------



## clandestino123 (Jun 3, 2019)

danj88 said:


> PREREQUISITES:
> a) Ensure USB Debugging is enabled on your device.
> b) Ensure "driver signature is disabled" at windows 10 startup.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there,

Thanks for your excellent work and instructions.

Please could you fix your instructions as per above in red font, to make the installation process flawless for all users. :good:


----------



## RiTCHiE007 (Sep 16, 2019)

Worked like a charm so thank you to all the people who made this possible!!!


----------



## pqpnaoaguentomais (Sep 19, 2019)

*What to do with the TB-8703R  ??*

i have the TB-8703R. the "R" version, which tutorial do i need to follow???? i only find stuff for the F or X versions


----------



## Korleone008 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi ,  what I ve done wrong ??! . THX.


----------



## Korleone008 (Dec 1, 2019)

Korleone008 said:


> Hi ,  what I ve done wrong ??! . THX.

Click to collapse



Later Edit : It seems that bootloader does not unlock on 8703F...unlocks only on 8703X.    Useless guide for me.


----------



## daitalos (Dec 3, 2019)

Korleone008 said:


> Hi ,  what I ve done wrong ??! . THX.

Click to collapse




It's not your fault...Is a known "sahara error" ...
read here how to fix it :       https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621
or use google search for  "sahara error" in Qfil etc...


----------



## Korleone008 (Dec 4, 2019)

daitalos said:


> It's not your fault...Is a known "sahara error" ...
> read here how to fix it :       https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621
> or use google search for  "sahara error" in Qfil etc...

Click to collapse



Nope, nothing helps me. 
I keep reading for 3 days on  over internet. Nothing.


----------



## fidodid0 (Jan 27, 2020)

What is the best rom now to make everything work? I have a 4G version with WiFi from Gearbest.


----------



## r00m237 (Apr 5, 2020)

Korleone008 said:


> Hi ,  what I ve done wrong ??! . THX.

Click to collapse



I know it might be too late to reply or maybe you already fixed you problem.
Same error here. Followed the sahara fix passes but I changed something from what I see you did.
I put the root files to load in Qfil in a shorter named folder directly in c:\ and used one of my few usb 2.0 port on my pc.

And...this time it worked!


----------



## MatVekk (Apr 19, 2020)

Fantastic, it works great for my Lenovo P8 Tb 8703F.  Thank you


----------



## RomainD2 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi,

I have installed Lineage OS 15 few years ago on this tablet, and I would like to try CrDroid 4.7. Can I flash CRDroid rom with my actual TWRM, or should I update it ? If I need to update it, what is the procedure ?

Thanks


----------



## Hubertus Bigend (May 16, 2020)

This has been some time, but sahara problem is now solved here. I just cannot believe it. The device wasn't even in USB debugging mode back then, as I had never even enabled developer options. Embarrassing. Tried it again and now everything worked like a charm, the tablet is up again and running LineageOS with gapps and Magisk...



daitalos said:


> first of all, you have disabled the driver signature ?
> Try : uninstall all USB drivers
> Reboot pc
> Disable driver signature
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## nhtmd2 (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm stuck at bootloop Lenovo logo.
Can't get recovery options, only fastboot.
Any help?
Ty!


----------



## adek89 (Jun 24, 2020)

*Root not work*

after doing root, root does not work as it should, you can give permissions to the TB app or other demanding root permissions but you can't e.g. copy files to the system, with r / w suddenly it gets r / 0 every time. likewise, xposed cannot be installed. pic in link 

https://imgur.com/a/OMBOlQ8


----------



## hfpsilva (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi,

I install the new version TWRP-3.2.3 and make all the steps from the OP, but then i install LineageOS 17.1 for Lenovo TAB 3 8 plus P8 and gapps and my tablet bricks on startup, don't start, can only go into twrp.

Can you help me please?


----------



## Leg3ndAry (Sep 20, 2020)

Have you signed the boot in TWRP?


----------



## guivilaverde (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi friends,

My 8703-f is not being recognized at QFIL. May be because my windows version is 64bits?

I did everything and don't work....

Someone can help me?


----------



## daitalos (Nov 4, 2020)

guivilaverde said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> My 8703-f is not being recognized at QFIL. May be because my windows version is 64bits?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





https://gsmusbdrivers.com/download/qualcomm-hs-usb-qdloader-9008-driver-64-bit-windows/
https://developer.android.com/studio/run/win-usb
*(   https://androidmtk.com/download-15-seconds-adb-installer     )
[  Read & here,maby help you :    https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/lenovo-p8-tb-8703f-wifi-how-to-flash-t3720621         ]


----------



## webpe (Mar 28, 2021)

hi, i tried every suggestion of the thread but i can't install twrp.
using QFIL my device can't be detected, i even tried to install twrp manually from console using adb but nothin and i need to install some new ROM because the stock one have an Android version too old for some apps that i use.

if anyone has any suggestions they are welcome, thank you


----------



## daitalos (Apr 2, 2021)

webpe said:


> hi, i tried every suggestion of the thread but i can't install twrp.
> using QFIL my device can't be detected, i even tried to install twrp manually from console using adb but nothin and i need to install some new ROM because the stock one have an Android version too old for some apps that i use.
> 
> if anyone has any suggestions they are welcome, thank you

Click to collapse





All the right usb drivers & tools you need are here:   https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-to-flash-stock-rom-unbrick-via-qfil.3720621/
Just,read carefully...
*(   https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/tool-minimal-adb-and-fastboot-2-9-18.2317790/     )


----------



## g000n (Jun 7, 2022)

I followed the steps and now I have TWRP on my Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus, thank you!

Time to install LineageOS on it!


----------



## daitalos (Jun 8, 2022)

g000n said:


> I followed the steps and now I have TWRP on my Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus, thank you!
> 
> Time to install LineageOS on it!

Click to collapse




Last version TWRP is TWRP-3.2.3-0308 ,If you have this version installed you are ready to go   
(just does not exist in OP)..


----------



## g000n (Jun 8, 2022)

daitalos said:


> Last version TWRP is TWRP-3.2.3-0308 ,If you have this version installed you are ready to go
> (just does not exist in OP)..

Click to collapse



Link to that version?


----------



## daitalos (Jun 10, 2022)

g000n said:


> Link to that version?

Click to collapse




I think you found it  
...and all the files for both models (F+X) to return to stock Rom here :
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-to-flash-stock-rom-unbrick-via-qfil.3720621/
 you may need later ...


----------



## g000n (Jun 10, 2022)

daitalos said:


> I think you found it
> ...and all the files for both models (F+X) to return to stock Rom here :
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-to-flash-stock-rom-unbrick-via-qfil.3720621/
> you may need later ...

Click to collapse



I don't like the Chinese TWRP, I went back to use HighwayStar TWRP with Boot Sign


----------



## ghimmist (Sep 8, 2022)

i only access PORT: Qualcom...QDLoader 9008 once my device open normally (then i pressed the dowload button => error: sahara and device is shutdown), however there is no signal in download mode (press and volume +)


----------



## daitalos (Sep 10, 2022)

ghimmist said:


> i only access PORT: Qualcom...QDLoader 9008 once my device open normally (then i pressed the dowload button => error: sahara and device is shutdown), however there is no signal in download mode (press and volume +)

Click to collapse




Read here for "sahara error" - update drivers - how connect etc :   https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-to-flash-stock-rom-unbrick-via-qfil.3720621/


----------



## ghimmist (Jan 7, 2023)

I installed all above files, but our computer has still not recognized Port 9008, may my cable be wrong ?


----------



## daitalos (Jan 7, 2023)

ghimmist said:


> I installed all above files, but our computer has still not recognized Port 9008, may my cable be wrong ?

Click to collapse



maybe yes maybe no ...
various things can be to blame ( did you Installed correctly the last version of Qualcomm HS-USB QDLOADER 9008 drivers?) look in device manager & update if needed
try to usb 2.0 port & not usb 3.+ .... change & try other cable ...
type in "Google search",   "Qualcomm port 9008 not showing in Windows 10 (or 11) Fix" and you will find various solutions
[ Disable driver signature enforcement on Windows 10 permanently/temporarily before than all] see how :   
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-to-flash-stock-rom-unbrick-via-qfil.3720621/


----------

